# S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.



## Fischbox (24. September 2004)

Moin!

Nach knallharter Abstimmung konnte es nur ein Ergebnis geben,und zwar 2 Treffen. In Absprache mit Mikefish übernehme ich mal die Organisation bzw. die Threadpflege für den Termin am 30.10. .
Jeder der am 30ten mit von der Partie ist, der soll sich doch hier nochmal zu Wort melden und auch gleich mitteilen, ob und was er zu dem Treffen beisteueren will. Benötigt werden Sachen wie Kohle, Wurst, Fleisch, Grillanzünder, Campingtisch, Mülltüten, Grill etc...und natürlich auch Pils #g 
Wo das Treffen stattfindet wird erst sehr kurzfristig und anhand der Wetterlage entschieden, denn wir wollen ja einen einigermaßen geschützen  Strand haben.
Nen Kaffepott und Teller+ Grillbesteck sollte sich jeder selbst mitbringen.

Die Liste wird ständig von mir aktualisiert...

Hab ich noch was wichtiges vergessen |kopfkrat , dann sagt "Bescheid"!

Teilnehmer vom 1. SOT 

1. DetlefB- Sixpack + n' paar Würstchen
2. Mikefish - Grillkohle, Angelschirm + Plane
3. Hanhjr - Campingkocher für frischen Kaffee + Pfund Kaffee und Zubeöhr
4. Fischbox - Kiste Flens, schönes Wetter + Angelzeug
5. Reisender -  Senf, Ketchup, büschn Bier
6. Dorschdiggler - Sixpack + n' paar Würstchen
7. Stokker - Oktoberfestbier, Campingtisch, Schirm + Gleitmittel
8. Vaddy - Südniedersächsisches Bier und 'ne Notration Einweggeschirr
9. Steffen60431
10. Truttafriend
11. Truttadad
12. Maddin - 'ne lage Würstchen
13. Ace
14. torski01 - Wurst + Pils
15. Reppi - Meterbrote + Angelschirm
16. Salmonelle - Würstchen, Kätschupp und Pils und 'nen Klapptisch
17. Schwede 11 - Grillbesteck, Grillanzünder, Angelschirm + lecker Steaks
18. Stephan - Kiste Autofahrerpils
19. Medo - 'nen dreibeinigen großen Grill
20. Locke
21. Fastroller
22. mibu69
23. Rausreißer 
24. nisti74
25. JosiHH - Sixpack und Fleisch
26. Meeresangler Schwerin
27. Landy - Schirm, Pils und lecker Fleisch
28. Triumph
29. + 30. Steffi30 & Partner -Würstchen, Ketchup + Senf
31. AndreasB - Sixpack + Würstchen
32. jancomic - Klapptisch, Pappteller + "was zum Grillenn"

... Hering-AS?
... MichaelB?
... Theactor?

...to be continued...


----------



## Reisender (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin, Moin

werde wie immer Pappteller, Senf, Ketschup, und ein paar Bier mitbringen.#h #h Kohle habe ich immer im auto.:g  

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Blauortsand (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Binn auch am 30.10. dabei und werde während des Treffens noch ein paar Überspringer fangen die wir dann gemeinsam mit der mitgebrachten Kräuterbutter und Alufolie auf den Grill hauen können!

Für den Notfall bring ich lieber doch noch Grillfleisch und Würstchen mit!

*Nachtrag:
Bin doch nicht dabei - Leider!!!
Gerade als ich es in den Terminplaner eintragen wollte stand dort schon ein anderer Termin der leider sich nicht umstoßen läßt !*
 #q  #q  #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

....dabei....sixpack, Würstchen, Angelsachen und natürlich ich selber


----------



## Stokker (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich komme auch um euch kennenzulernen und Spass zu haben.
Soll ich Oktoberfestbier mitbringen ?????


----------



## Reisender (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Stokker

*JA, JA, JA  das ist läger* 


Schönen Gruß
Reisender


----------



## vaddy (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moinsen!

Komme auch  :q  :q  :q  und bringe südniedersächsische Bier- und Wurstspezialitäten mit.
Ach so, hab noch einen Stapel Plastikbesteck und Pappteller für ca. 10-15 Personen hier rumfliegen.
Mitbringen oder aus mülltechnischen Gründen Selbstversorgung mit Töpferware und Eisenwerkzeug???
Soll ich noch einen 5 Euro Grill mitbringen???
Wär kein Problem!!! #6 

Gruß #h 

Stephan


----------



## Fischbox (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin |wavey: 

Donnerwetter, das läuft ja gut an #6  :z  :z 

@all
Was das Plastikbesteck angeht, so würde ich sagen, dass wir als Angler und Naturschützer mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, und nach Möglichkeit eigenes Besteck mitbringen und  somit unnötigen Müll vermeiden. Eine kleine Notration an Einweggeschirr für diejenigen die Ihr eigenes Geschirr vergessen haben und das sollte dann auch hinlangen, oder?!

@vaddy

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand mit einem richtig großem Grill, ansonsten werde ich den "5 Euo-Grill" bei Zeiten in der Liste ergänzen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Mülltechnisch habe ich immer bei solchen Treffen einige Müllbeutel dabei.
So auch am 30.10. + 06.11.  #6 
Bis jetzt haben "wir" den Strand immer sauber verlassen und so wird es auch bleiben.
Plastikbecher und Pappteller sind aber durchaus willkommen bei den Treffen !
Das Plastikbesteck allerdings nicht so sehr, da es immer die Müllbeutel aufreisst !


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin, 
da ich auch noch auf der Insel bin zu der Zeit, und unser Plümpertreffen das Wochenende vorher stattfindet, bin ich am 30.10.2004 auch gerne mit von der Partie #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

#6 ...klasse Steffen...dann wirst Du Augenzeuge bei einem der legendären Küstengrillfestivals  :q  :q 
Freu mich schon riesig auf dieses Event  :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

So soll es sein "Puck"


----------



## Stokker (25. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

#6 :l |wavey: #h :q #6 |bla: :l :k |wavey: #h :q  FREU,FREU,FREU :k :l |wavey: #6


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Mein alter Herr (Truttadad) und ich sind selbstverständlich auch am 30. dabei #6


----------



## theactor (26. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Die immergleichen Actor-Anmerkungen: falls ihr nicht zuuu weit weg "tagt" den Übertag-Visite   |rolleyes 

#h


----------



## MichaelB (26. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Die immergleichen Actor-Anmerkungen: falls ihr nicht zuuu weit weg "tagt" den Übertag-Visite


 Und von mir die übliche Leier von wegen habe nicht so viel Zeit und sollte aus mit Rücksicht auf die Familie nicht übertreiben ***** - falls es irgendwie doch passen sollte würde ich mit dem hatauchniezeittor zusammen auf ´ne Länge Gold vorbei schaun.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ***** ein Wochenende vorher ist ja schon die *Ολυμπιαδα 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Maddin (26. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Bin auch dabei #h, werde mich und ne Lage Würstchen mitbringen!



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Die immergleichen Actor-Anmerkungen: falls ihr nicht zuuu weit weg "tagt" den Übertag-Visite   |rolleyes


Das wäre klasse ! Wie sieht es denn mit den Ermittlungen in Sachen Togiak aus, Herr Inspektor?  

Gruß


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei


 .....voll cool.....


			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> Mein alter Herr (Truttadad) und ich sind selbstverständlich auch am 30. dabei


 ..... na primstens.... soll ich die Vision gleich mitbringen   
Was ist eigentlich mit Ace   ;+ .....ich vermisse die Meldung   
oder konnte er nur am 6ten ??

@ Sönke+MB

seht zu, dass es klappt.... zumindest für einen kleinen Plausch.... #h  :q


----------



## Ace (26. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Was ist eigentlich mit Ace  ;+


nix wat soll sein wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> nix wat soll sein wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei


 ... na das is doch 'n Wort  :q  #6


----------



## Fischbox (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin  |wavey: 

Coool #6 , langsam sammelt sich das Pack an.


@ Theactor

Watt is nu mit'n Belly? Haste schon eins? Ich bin in der nächsten Woche am Donnerstag und am Freitag an der Küste. Vielleicht kann man da mal einen schlanken Gang machen?!

...und such Dir mal 'nen anständigen Job! Man kann die alte "muß-am Wochenende-actern - Leier" bald nicht mehr hören. |uhoh:


----------



## theactor (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi,

Ich bin dafür, dass wir ein neues Treffen unter der Woche abmachen.. mal sehen, was dann für "Leiern" kommen  :g 
ich *mitleidstour* bin halt... allein  :c isoliert...


Hoffe, das klappt mit der MB-Gold-Tour!
Belly ist "in Arbeit" - habe aber keinen Überblick obs wirklich klappt oder wann ( |wavey: Locke!)

@Fischbox: wegen Do/Fr kontakte ich Dich nochmal!

#h
thegleicheleiertor


----------



## MichaelB (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> ich *mitleidstour* bin halt... allein :c isoliert


So ein schönes Treffen zu dritt, *me, myself & I* hätte schon was :q 
Aber weißt Du, wer demnächst wirklich allein sein wird? Mit dem keiner mehr reden wird? Ein Aussätziger, ein Freak?
Denk mal drüber nach, wenn Du im Belly gen Horizont schaukelst während ich mich am Strand in den Schlaf weinen muß... :c :c :c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Soeben habe ich die letzten Tränen aus der Tastatur gesaugt, armer, einsamer B.
Wir werden uns abwechseln mit Einsamkeitsanfällen - mal fährst Du gen Horizont, mal ich. Dann ich nochmal - und..damits fair bleibt als nächstes ich.

Ich denke, diesen Herbst werde ich wohl noch bodenständig bleiben (müssen?!). Also; Flennen einstellen!

(Außerdem: wenn wir zusammen los sind kann ich eh nicht ins Belly...zu windig...  :q)


----------



## Norway-Skipper (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Würde mich natürlich gerne einklinken.
Bringe ebenfalls Wurst und Hopfenkaltschale mit.


----------



## Reppi (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Haben meine 20 Stimmen für den 30.10. doch was gebracht.. :q 
Ich bin natürelmonn dabei !!!
@Sönke & Michael
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich vor lauter Mitleid überhaupt noch schlafen kann.........
Das hat ein wenig was von: Einsamer sucht Einsame zum eins....... :q 
Michael war Du die letzten beiden Wochen in Norge ????
Kam mir so vor.........windtechnisch...............
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Salmonelle (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

na gut,
 dann hier auch schon mal meine unverbindliche Zusage. Und weil ich für meinen persönlichen Einsatz bei der (Stich-)Wahl um den Landratsposten am kommenden 10. Oktober nochmal nen Tag Sonderurlaub bekomme, mach ich da garantiert ein langes Wochenende draus!
Würstchen o. ä. , Kätschupp undn büschen Bier selbstredend!
Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Ace (27. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

sauber Horscht...dann sehen wir uns auch mal wieder:m


----------



## Schwede 11 (28. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich würde auch gerne am 30.10 kommen! |wavey: 
Was soll ich mitbringen? #c 
Und wo treffen wir uns??

MFG Timo


----------



## Maddin (28. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi Timo,

Treffpunkt wird meistens 1, 2 Tage vorher abgemacht. Je nach Wetterlage und angepeilter Strand #h 

@Salmonelle
Schön Horst, freut mich total!


----------



## Fischbox (28. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Schwede 11

Super Sache!! #6 

Tja, watt brauchen wir noch |kopfkrat ?! Wir benötigen noch 'nen Campingtisch, einen großen Grill, Grillbesteck, Grillanzüder und vielleicht ein bis drei Angelschirme oder ähnliches wo man mal etwas unter parken kann. Vielleicht nimmst du ja eine dieser Sachen in deinen Verantwortungsbereich?! Wäre cool!
Ansonsten entscheiden wir ganz kurzfristig wo es hingeht. Wird die Ecke Hohwachter Bucht- Fehmarn- Lübecker Bucht- Neustädter Bucht werden.


----------



## Schwede 11 (28. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Grillanzünder und Grillbesteck kann ich mitbringen!
Angelschirm habe ich auch und nehme ihn mit!
Spendiere dann noch ein paar Steak`s vom Schwein!

Timo


----------



## Fischbox (28. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Timo

Gaaaaaaanz große Klasse!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Salmonelle (28. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

oh jajaja, mein Klapptisch is natürlich mit von der Partie (fast vergessen)


----------



## Fischbox (29. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin |wavey: 

Hat von den bisher angemeldeten eventuell jemand noch ein zweites Leihbelly + Flossen für mich? Hab nämlich `nen neugierigen Kumpel, den ich gerne noch für die Küstenangelei begeistern möchte.


----------



## Stokker (29. September 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich werde auch einen Kumpel mitbringen( mit dem füttere ich die Dorsche an ).
Der ist als Rudersklave engagiert. :q, das schont die Gelenke und die Nerven.......
Also in ein Belly würde ich mich auch gerne mal reinsetzten........


----------



## Stokker (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich zäääähle die Taaage,wann geeeeeht es hinaus,
ich halte an Land es vor Seeeehnsucht nicht aus......Mhmm.....

Lass mich noch einmal an die Ostsee,
noch einmal auf die Reise geh`n,
ich will doch nur ein paar Dohooorsche,
und auch `ne Mefo wäre schön.....Mhmmmmm .....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Thomas, moin Leude,

schaue mir diesen Thread schon etwas länger an und würde gerne dabei sein - Problem ist allerdings, ich kann nicht definitiv zusagen weil der Storch sich um diese Zeit angemeldet hat.
Ich mach das jetzt mal unverbindlich und bringe nen Kasten Autofahrerpils mit,so! 

Bis denne und Grüße 

Stephan :g


----------



## Medo (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

moin leude

nach absprache mit meiner früheren verlobten erscheine ich auch am 30.10.
mal sehen ob das mit dem dreibein klappt..


----------



## jazzdorsch (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Geht das wenn ich mich später anmelde?
Am 4.11.04 habe ich meine erste Meisterprüfung.
Eigentlich muß ich mich darauf vorbereiten, aber.... 
Jazzdorsch(Pavel)


----------



## marschel (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

moin leute,

nach meiner mittlerweile 8 wöchigen krankheit......werde ich mich jetzt auch anmelden.

Nachdem mir Ende Juli die Bandscheibe L5/S1 kurzzeitig entfernt und ausgehölt wurde, und ich mich jetzt wieder unter den Lebenden befinde, werde ich mich fristgemäß und mit 50%iger Rücken-Power ankündigen. 
Den Erwartungen zum Trotz, werde ich mich "nur" als Strandläufer kennzeichnen, denke aber mal, daß wir wieder ne mordsgaudi haben werden.

Wenn jemand mein Belly für den tag haben möchte, möge er sich bitte jetzt melden oder für immer schweigen 

Mitbringen werde ich wie immer, von jedem etwas......

mein 1. Angeltest wird jetzt am samstag stattfinden; wie es gelaufen ist, werde ich dann noch bekanntgeben.....ENDLICH wieder die Peitsche schwingen....


----------



## Locke (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Aloha,

also, wenn ich meinen Dienst getauscht bekomme, dann bin ich mit von der Ostsee-Partie! 
Uhrzeittechnisch soll es wann ca losgehen? 
Besteht Bedarf an Brot/Toast/Baguette?? Dann würde ich das mitbringen.
Fleisch esse ich nicht, somit kommt nur Fisch aufn Grill! :q

Gruss Locke


----------



## Stokker (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Locke

Bring mit an Teigware was du schleppen kannst.

Mach dir um Fleisch und Wurst keine grossen Gedanken,die Dinge sind bei mir in den besten Händen.........

|supergri |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

@Marschel: na erstmal *Alles Gute* und weiterhin beste *Genesung *- ich bin Anfang des Jahres knapp an sowas vorbei geschrammt und heilfroh, daß es nicht schlimmer gekommen ist...

Am 30ten bin ich evl kurz mal auf ne Länge Gold am Start #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Kann man auch einen Gast mitbringen??


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man auch einen Gast mitbringen??



Wieso nicht?????


----------



## Medo (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

ne bloss keine gäste!!!!!#d 







klar!!! alle sind willkommen|wavey: |wavey: 

da es fast eine fungarantie gibt, sollte keiner so etwas verpassen....

stunden der gemütlichkeit, austausch, spass, geselligkeit ...

und wir sind ja alle gäste am gabentisch der natur...


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, ansonsten müßte ich ja mein kramm selber schleppen:q :q 

Nein: werde meinen bruder überreden mit zumachen.|bla: |bla:


----------



## Stingray (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin

Für den  30.10. kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen. Aber sind denn eigendlich noch Brandungsangler da, oder kommen jetzt alle mit einem Belly boot ?????;+;+ 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Brandung ist doch klar, den fisch entgegen rudern kann ja jeder!!:g :g 

und ausserdem müßen genügend leinen raus, damit wir die bellys wieder einfangen :q :q :q


----------



## Locke (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Jaahoooo,
mein Dienst ist getauscht, also bitte mit auffe Liste niederschreiben.
Bin dabei! 

gruss locke


----------



## Fischbox (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ob Gast, Brandungs-, Spinn-, Fliegen-oder Bellyangler, es sind alle willkommen die Spaß am Fischen oder an der Natur haben. 

@"Mefogott" Locke

Coooool, is notiert!! #6


----------



## Reppi (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Geniales Avantar !!
Habe den Bericht in der Bild mit der Überschrift "Hormonskandal in Wahrenholz" gar nicht gelesen..... |supergri  |supergri 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Geniales Avantar !!
> Habe den Bericht in der Bild mit der Überschrift "Hormonskandal in Wahrenholz" gar nicht gelesen..... |supergri |supergri
> Gruß Uwe


 
keinen zum vorlesen gefunden????#h


----------



## Fischbox (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Bodenlose Frechheit,das |motz: Das Avatar ist ein reines Produkt aus Zufriedenheit und Alkohol.    
Wie kommt man da auf einen Hormonskandal?

Wann stand das denn drin inne Bild? #c


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Würde evtl. auch kommen können.Der Termin auf der Hanseboot ist wohl gecancelt.Wäre dann gerne mit meiner Schlauchyacht dabei,müsste das aber Slipanlagentechnisch abchecken
Sonst als Fussgänger,was zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 würde ich natürlich mitbringen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Oh-Nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre dann gerne mit meiner Schlauchyacht dabei,müsste das aber Slipanlagentechnisch abchecken


 ..... Mensch Jörg....wir haben doch die universellste Slipanlage der Welt dabei  |supergri 
Die "Hauruck-Boardi-Gemeinschaft-Slip-Dat-Gummiboot-In-Die-Ostsee" Slipanlage..... #h


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Mensch Jörg....wir haben doch die universellste Slipanlage der Welt dabei  |supergri
> Die "Hauruck-Boardi-Gemeinschaft-Slip-Dat-Gummiboot-In-Die-Ostsee" Slipanlage..... #h


Moin Ferkel :q
Is schon büschen schwerer der olle Bock :q Motor,Tank 1+2, Batterie,
das ganze Gewicht liegt hinten.Der Motor wiegt schon über 85 kg.




Kannst ja mal den Langelandklaus fragen 
In DK trotz Slipmöglichkeit Probleme gehabt.
Wenn Slip-Anlage in der Nähe Null Problemo :m


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

da machen wir noch einwenig vaseline unter


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Oh-Nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Is schon büschen schwerer der olle Bock


 ....manno Jörg.... Mein Kahn wiegt um die 300 Kg. Den schaffen wir mit 12 Mann auch jedes Jahr über knapp 100 Meter ins Wasser und wieder raus..... also keine Panik..... und wenn es denn nicht klappt, denn eben doch mit Flutschi Gleitmittel..... :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> eben doch mit Flutschi Gleitmittel..... :q  :q  :q  :q


Mann Vossi Du kennst Dich ja aus :q
Im gegenteil zum reintun brauch man da das Mittel zum wiederrauskriegen :q
Freu mich schon auf Euch Küstenlümmels #6
Den Steffen wollen wir mal zum Matrosen machen


----------



## Fischbox (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Mädels |wavey: 
Tja, in solchen Dimensionen lässt der Vossi nix anbrennen. Nur mit Gleitmittel heisst es da, aber er ist es wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders gewohnt. #c   
Lassen wir uns überraschen wie er das Ding ins feuchte Element hineinbringt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi Leute,
bin nun wieder zurück aus den Staaten und wollte mal wissen wie denn so der Stand der Dinge ist?
Welcher Strand soll es denn sein ?
Ich denke wenn einige oder wenigstens einer mit nem Boot erscheinen will, wäre doch Dazendorf schon sehr günstig.
Aber ich denke das sich das erst einige Tage vorher entscheiden wird.
Schau´n wir mal wie Petrus das Wetter gestalten wird.

Jedenfalls ist mein Togiak schon gaaaanz heiss auf die Ostseefluten, ebenso auch meine neuen Jerkbaits und Jig´s aus den USA. Bin echt gespannt was die deutschen Fische dazu meinen??  #6


----------



## Fastroller (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

also der Fastroller kommt auf jedenfall wieder mit seinem Fastroller...und 5 PS !

...und  Salzbrenner und Bölkstoff !

Da wir uns ja durch die letzten treffen alle in Dazendorf bestens auskennen sollten wir die Tradition fortführen... sollte der Wind nicht mitspielen und aus der anderen Richtung pusten, sollten wir nach Dahme ( Parkplatz Steilküste ) ausweichen. Da wird man dann ebenfalls allen gerecht ( Belly- Schlauchboot, Wat- Angeln, Brandung... )


----------



## Hering-ASS (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,Moin Leute #6​Hätte auch voll Bock drauf. Muß aber erst mal schauen ob nix anderes​bei mir anliegt.​Für`s leibliche Wohl könnte ich auch das Übliche zusteuern und etwas​Kohle habe ich vielleicht auch noch.​Find ich eeeecht :g !​


----------



## Fischbox (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Hering-AS

Na denn schau mal deinen Terminplaner durch und sag Bescheid. Räum andere Termine beiseite! Es lohnt!


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Mensch Thomas, schon wieder ein neues "Bildchen"..  
Hast Du noch den Überblick, was noch unbedingt von mir mitgebracht werden müßte ?? #c  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hering-ASS (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> @Hering-AS
> 
> Na denn schau mal deinen Terminplaner durch und sag Bescheid. Räum andere Termine beiseite! Es lohnt!


Werde alles versuchen um dabei zu sein #6


----------



## Fischbox (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Reppi

Wir brauchen immer noch 'nen anständig großen Grill, Weißbrot und Unterstände wie z.B Angelschirm(e) oder ähnliches.

Was das Bild angeht, so habe ich Ärger mit der Drogenfahndung bekommen, denn denen war mein Lächeln einfach viel zu seelig das es natürlich gewesen sein kann.


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Fishbox
Einen großen Schirm und ein Strand-Dixi..äh, Strand-Brandungs-Schirm bringe ich mit !
Und das mit den Meterbroten kriege ich auch hin......
Nur der Grill.. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Aber unser Hilfs-Polizist Dr. Medo hat glaube ich sonnen Teil ????
Man, hoffentlich haut das mit dem Wind hin....sonst fahren wir nach HD !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Also ich bin auch dabei,
und nen 2. einfach 3-Bein bring ich auch mit...

Bloß mit Gleitkreme bin ich geizig.

Ein oder 2 Tische wären noch gut.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Also Grillkohle steht ja schonmal fest bei mir und nen Anglerschirm bringe ich auch noch mit.
Wenn wir 2-3 Schirme haben, könnte man doch prima ne Plane dazwischen spannen.       .....also pack ich ne Plane auch noch ein. |supergri  #6


----------



## mibu69 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hallo zusammen. |wavey: 
Ich habe mir vor ca.1 Jahr ein Belly-Boat zugelegt.Bin aber nur einmal mit einem Kumpel losgewesen.Leider war der Ausflug nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.Nachdem ich diesen Thread gefunden habe ,hab ich mir gedacht versuch es doch noch einenmal .Es gefällt mir sehr gut das sich hier eine Gruppe aus erfahren Belly-Kapitänen und Grünschnäbeln (wie ich es einer bin)zusammengefunden hat.Somit würde ich mich gerne für den 30.10. anmelden.Ich weiß nicht wie ihr es bislang gemacht habt aber ich denke ihr werdet mit Sicherheit die ein oder andere Fahrgemeinschaft gebildet haben.Die Idee kam nachdem ich gesehen habe das der ein oder andere aus meiner Gegend kommt.Denn es schont nicht nur den Geldbeutel sondern man kann vielleicht schon mal Erfahrungen austauschen und die leute kennen lernen.Aufgrund dessen ich einen Kombi fahre würde ich mich als Fahrer einer Fahrgemeinschaft zur verfügung stellen.Wer interesse an der Fahrgemeinschaft hat kann sich per PN bei mir melden.
Ansonsten bis zum 30.10. am Wasser.


----------



## Fischbox (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hallo Mibu69! |wavey: 

Du bist bei uns allerbestens aufgehoben, denn bisher sind nur ganz wenige bei solchen Treffen abgesoffen, und wenn doch, dann ist das nicht im Wasser passiert. #t  #2 

Fahrgemeinschaft?! Das ist bei Dir doch klar, denn Fastroller kommt schließlich auch aus Seevetal. Passt ideal,oder! #6


----------



## mibu69 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Na da bin ich ja beruhig das es wenn es so war wenigsten nicht auf dem Wasser war. #6


----------



## Fischbox (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin auch dabei,
> und nen 2. einfach 3-Bein bring ich auch mit...
> 
> Bloß mit Gleitkreme bin ich geizig.
> ...



..wolltest du sagen, dass Du 'nen großen  3-Bein- Grill mitbringst |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Stokker (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Campingtisch ( 6 Mannen) und Schirm und Gleitmittel ( Zisssssch)sind dabei...Naturloch....


----------



## Fastroller (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moinsen...,

kann mir am 30ten jemand sein Filiermesser leihen, da ich glaube, dass meins wohl nicht ausreicht... ! 

Vossi, Deins wird ja nicht so oft zum Einsatz kommen, vielleicht leihst Du mir dann Dein ok, kriegst auch n Filet ab...

engel:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> Vossi, Deins wird ja nicht so oft zum Einsatz kommen


 ......  #6  ..... dafür ernenne ich Dich zu meinem persönlichen Fangbuchausfüller...... |supergri 
Ausserdem....wozu denn ein Messer  ;+ 
Die Filets pule ich mit meinen Fingernägeln von den Gräten  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Locke (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Booaaaaahhhh.....


			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir am 30ten jemand sein Filiermesser leihen, da ich glaube, dass meins wohl nicht ausreicht... !






			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Filets pule ich mit meinen Fingernägeln von den Gräten



Wat für Ansagen!! :q #6
Das wird ja nen goiles Treffen. Bin wirklich gespannt!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

...wieso Ansage von mir....das sagt höchstens etwas aus, über die Grösse der Fische, die ich fange  |supergri  |supergri 
Oder möchtest Du einen 80er Dorsch mit den Fingernägeln filetieren  ;+


----------



## Locke (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Oder möchtest Du einen 80er Dorsch mit den Fingernägeln filetieren



Ääähhh, nö, nicht wirklich... 
Es las sich so im ersten Moment, der DD fängt Barfuss, mit  bloßer Hand seine Fische und filetiert sie danach mit seinem Nagel vom kleinen Finger :q
hmmm  

Gruss Locke


----------



## Stokker (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich glaube DD springt mit einem Messer zwischen den Zähnen ins Wasser und holt sich den Dorsch wie ein Otter.....:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube DD springt mit einem Messer zwischen den Zähnen ins Wasser und holt sich den Dorsch


 .... wenn es nicht bald wieder mit ein paar vernünftigen Dorschen klappt, dann könnte das eine Alternative sein  :q  :q 



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> DD fängt Barfuss, mit bloßer Hand seine Fische und filetiert sie danach mit seinem Nagel vom kleinen Finger


 .....

da verwechselst Du mich mit dem Sagomonster  :q  :q


----------



## Locke (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				DD schrieb:
			
		

> da verwechselst Du mich mit dem Sagomonster


Kraucht das hier etwa in den Tiefen des Forums noch herum???  :q

hmmm, dann muss ich auf die Vorstellung also doch länger als bis zum 30.10. warten....hmmmm


----------



## MichaelB (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

erwähntes Sago-Monster wird, so sie denn die Zeit am 30ten findet, vorführen, wie man mit verbundenen Augen und barfuß mit den Zähnen Fische fängt #6  

Gruß
Michael, der dieem perversen Schauspiel schon beiwohnen durfte / mußte |uhoh:


----------



## Medo (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@fischbox,der mit Mikefish sein bruder  anreist

am 30.10 dachte ich, bringe ich mal nen 3bein mit ....

ist doch logo...


----------



## nisti74 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Grüß Gott an alle #g ,

jaja ihr merkt schon dass ich hier im hohen Norden net so ganz hingehör. Da es mich aber nun schon einmal aus dem schönen Franken hierher verschlagen hat will ich jetzt auch was erleben  #a 

Ihr seht schon, ich habe die ersten Entzugserscheinungen deswegen babbel ich auch so'n Unsinn ...

Also, habe mich gerade fuer euren Gleitcreme-Grill-SagoMonster-Tag angemeldet und wollte mal Fragen ob es vielleicht die Moeglichkeit auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus HH gibt? Habe auch gar nicht viel dabei (Wathose, Rute, Rolle, Fliegendose ... Kescher nich weil ich eh nix fangen werde) und die Hüftpolster sollten auch noch nicht zu schlimm sein #6 

Vielleicht kann man da ja was organisieren.

Gruss
nisti74


----------



## Stokker (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Es juckt schon ganz gewaltig.....
Die Boxen werden langsam aber sicher mit teils überflüssigem Kram gefüllt.
Der Kauf einer neuen Rute auf die schnelle wird erwogen.Neue Angelwäsche wartet auf ihren Stapellauf.
20 Mefo-Wobbler harren der Fische die da kommen mögen.
Berichte über Fänge an der Küste werden verschlungen.
Der Motor , das Boot ,die Anker,Schwimmwesten,Blinker,Spinner ,Gummifische,Wathose und, und und ......
Alles lauert auf den Startschuss.
Der Count down läuft.........11,10,9,8.........


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ..wolltest du sagen, dass Du 'nen großen  3-Bein- Grill mitbringst |kopfkrat ?



Nur wenn außergewöhnlich hoher Bedarf besteht.
Ansonsten ist das dreifache Bein von Jörg das wirkliche HighEnd Produkt für alle Strandferkeleien.|supergri 

Da kann man auch Enten drauf grillen..  

R.R.


----------



## Stokker (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Okay, ich bringe meine Pumpgun mit, dann ist der Entenbraten gesichert..:q


----------



## Medo (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn außergewöhnlich hoher Bedarf besteht.
> Ansonsten ist das dreifache Bein von Jörg das wirkliche HighEnd Produkt für alle Strandferkeleien.|supergri
> 
> Da kann man auch Enten drauf grillen..
> ...


enten grillen|kopfkrat 

na warte!!


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

"enten grillen"..........
Dann mein dreibeiniger Jörg, sei mal vorsichtig.......
In deiner Wathose siehst Du ja aus wie ein gerupftes Federvieh :m 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stokker (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Okay,pumpgun können wir also vergessen.Für diese Enten reicht eine Nadel:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

...so mal so ganz nebenbei....
_*ICH BIN FISCHGEIL * _   ...... 11 Tage noch  #v 
Wie gut das vorher schonmal plümpern angesagt ist  :q


----------



## Reppi (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> ICH BIN FISCHGEIL



Ich auch...... :q  :q 
Wer ist eigentlich Ausrichter der Plümperolympiade----Beate U.??
Da rennen 20 Kerle mit einer Autobatterie auf dem Rücken und nen Riesenvibrator in der Hand planlos durchs Wasser :q  :q  :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi Leute!
Ich habe keine Zeit hier alles durch zu lesen .
Es währe nett wenn noch einmal einer Ort ,Zeit und was sonst noch so wichtig an Informationen ist  hier noch einmal kurz auflistet!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Fischbox (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Da rennen 20 Kerle mit einer Autobatterie auf dem Rücken und nen Riesenvibrator in der Hand planlos durchs Wasser



 ...und stochern dann noch an irgendwelchen Löchern herum |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischbox (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Ich habe keine Zeit hier alles durch zu lesen .
> Es währe nett wenn noch einmal einer Ort ,Zeit und was sonst noch so wichtig an Informationen ist  hier noch einmal kurz auflistet!
> Gruss Knurri!



Na du bist mir ja einer! Meine Zeit ist auch nicht so reichlich vorhanden. Trotzdem 'ne kurze Info. Wichtiges steht auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads. Ort und Zeit werden wie immer erst ein oder zwei Tage vorher festgelegt, da wir uns nach der Witterung richten müssen. Ansonsten hilft nur durchlesen  .


----------



## Reisender (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@all

kann euch beruhigen, das wird kein wildes gestochere.
werden uns leise an das objekt der begierde anschleichen, mit leicht gespreitzten beine über sie stellen, den plümperer gefühlvoll ansetzen, und ihn mit leichten gleichbleibenden stößen ca. 30-40 cm vorantreiben.
nachdem wir unseren plümperer wieder heraus nehmen, warten wir ein weilchen bis sich alles wieder beruhigt hat, und tasten mit unseren händen den erfolg ab. 

also ihr seht ganz einfach:q :q :q 

und bilder werden natürlich auch gemacht, und kostenlos zur anschau ins board gestellt.


----------



## Fischbox (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> kann euch beruhigen, das wird kein wildes gestochere.
> werden uns leise an das objekt der begierde anschleichen, mit leicht gespreitzten beine über sie stellen, den plümperer gefühlvoll ansetzen, und ihn mit leichten gleichbleibenden stößen ca. 30-40 cm vorantreiben.
> ...



 #t ...und damit solltest du es locker in die Auswahlliste zur Bordferkelwahl geschafft haben. #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Nah genau um den Ort ging es mir!
Wenigstens so ungefähr die Richtung brauchte ich schon,wenn ich so etwas plane!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Reisender (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Fischbox

#t #t  nein, nein  #t #t 

ist ja nur eine beschreibung aus der Bravo.#c #c (Doktor Sommer):q 

schitt habe gar nicht an unsere bff gedacht.|peinlich |peinlich aber egal, wie es gemacht wird wissen jetzt alle#6 #6 

viele grüße


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Tatüütataa...wie sagen wir Pfälzer??? UFFBASSE...


----------



## Fischbox (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Knurri

Es wird sich in dem Küstenbereich Weissenhaus-Fehmarn-Dahmeshöved abspielen.


----------



## Reppi (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Reisender
 #6  #6  #6 
Meine Stimme hast Du !!!!! 
IM Medo, wo bist Du, wenn man dich mal braucht !! :q  :q 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Bilders........Ghostbusters, the return !!
Uwe


----------



## Schwede 11 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

moin Thomas
Da ich schon nächste Woche Mittwoch an die Ostsee fahre kann ich nicht mehr ins Board um zu sehen wo wir uns treffen! Könnten wir unsere Handynummer austauschen ?(PN)
Bringe noch einen Bekannten mit!
  MFG Timo


----------



## Stokker (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

9 mal werden wir noch wach dann ist Angeltach......Huuurrrrrraaaa


Was schrieb der Dorschdiggler ?? Er ist Angelgeil ???

Dann bin ich die 2te Potenz davon ,ich bin oberaffenangelgeildasesnursoscheppert.....


----------



## Medo (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> "enten grillen"..........
> Dann mein dreibeiniger Jörg, sei mal vorsichtig.......
> In deiner Wathose siehst Du ja aus wie ein gerupftes Federvieh :m
> Gruß Uwe


dreibeiniger jörg|kopfkrat 

wer hat den nicht alle federn am hut und macht die leute harzverrückt?#d 

am beach immer ein auf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und wenns dann im board ist machst du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




immer einen auf böse:q :q 

ich glaube ich werds mal dem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :l welches bei dir haust
erzählen,was für nen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sie hat:q 



grüß mal schön


----------



## MichaelB (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Da rennen 20 Kerle mit einer Autobatterie auf dem Rücken und nen Riesenvibrator in der Hand planlos durchs Wasser :q :q :q


 Geeenau, immer hinter Reppi her - flüchten zwecklos, we gonna get you |rolleyes  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Mensch Reppi,
was ist mit Deinem Avatar passiert, 
wo ist die mefogeile Kampfente geblieben?

Unglaublich immer diese Neuheiten :q Ich Buche das unter schweren emphatischen Rückschlag   

Bitte mach Dir doch wenigstens ein bischen Sch*an*k*er* ans Kinn wie Sönke  
oder einen Ziegenbart, liegt auch im Trend :q 

Nur noch etwas mehr als eine Woche und dann gehts ab.

R.R. #h


----------



## Blauortsand (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Mensch Reppi,
> was ist mit Deinem Avatar passiert,
> wo ist die mefogeile Kampfente geblieben?



Mefogeile Kampfente - ich kenne Ihn nur so: Entweder er verschläft wenn die Fische da sind oder er ist gerade auf dem >Heimweg wenn das große Beißen beginnt!
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Mefogeile Kampfente - ich kenne Ihn nur so: Entweder er verschläft wenn die Fische da sind oder er ist gerade auf dem >Heimweg wenn das große Beißen beginnt!
> :q :q :q


wie gemein ihr doch seid:q :q

josi und reppi haben doch nur das träumen angefangen,
weil sie den rausreisser mit runtergelassenen hosen erwischt haben:q


----------



## theactor (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

HI,
so kenne ich Dich, Reppi - immer so ein leichtes Leiden im Gesicht  :q   
Das mit der Mundfrisur: sich meiner anzupassen würde derzeit einer Komplettrasur gleichen; musste -rollentechnisch- die Schnabelbehaarung enthaaren..

 #h


----------



## MichaelB (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> so kenne ich Dich, Reppi - immer so ein leichtes Leiden im Gesicht :q


 Normal kenne ich das ja eher von Dir :q #y 


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Mundfrisur: sich meiner anzupassen würde derzeit einer Komplettrasur gleichen; musste -rollentechnisch- die Schnabelbehaarung enthaaren


 Und Du versprichst, daß es dabei geblieben ist? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Landy (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin moin.

Wollte mich auch wohl noch fürs SOT anmelden.

An Gebrauchs- und Verzehrgegenstände würde ich dann noch ein Schirm, ein Rahmen Pils und ne Lage Würstchen hinzusteuern.

MfG Michael


----------



## Reppi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Guuut Jelle,
da jetzt aus dem Fl-MeFo-Forellenpuff  diese Kriegserklärung erfolgte, habe ich, obwohl Du flennenderweise gebettelst hast, dies nicht zu veröffentlichen,
dieses Bild hochgeladen........
SO kenne ich Jelle...........kurz bevor er die 3. MeFo kurz vorm Kescher verloren hatte.... :q  :q 
Habe noch mehr Material, also vooorsichtig....... :q 
@Sönke
Da habe ich mich mal 3 Stunden nicht rasiert..................

@Gernot
Das Avantar ist der Ausfluss eines neuen Bildbearbeitungsprogramms....... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Dreistundenbartträger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch mehr Material, also vooorsichtig.......




Au weia... so Einer bist Du also ... da muss ich ja wohl demnächst am Wasser aufpassen  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Alles klar Reppi - Friedenspfeife???


----------



## Reppi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Seht ihr Jungs, dat geht doch.......... :q  :q 
Vossi, ich sage nur Dazendorf....da habe ich Dich in meine persönliche Datei aufgenommen ! :q 
Und mit diesen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen kann man sooo schön spielen...
Immer noch ne Woche...... :r  :c  :r 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@all

werde mich heute mittag auf dem weg nach Fehmarn machen.
erst mal schauen was die Plümperolympiade macht und danach werden wir einwenig die wattis baden.

und dan kommt ja schon bald darauf unser ostsee-treffen. hoffe das wetter spielt mit, und es gibt reichlich fisch.


@Reppi
danke für deine stimme zum bff :q :q 

@Dorschdiggler
ja ich werde langsarm fahren, mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig da meine kleine ja auch mit kommt, und sie hat schon 5 koffer gepackt und es wird mehr.:q :q 

wünsche allen noch eine unruhige warte zeit.#h #h


----------



## JosiHH (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Fischbox,

ich hoffe ja mal, dass die Liste noch nicht geschlossen ist. Trag mich doch bitte mal ein. Kann zwar sein, dass ich kurz vorher noch nen anderen Marschbefehl bekomme, aber ich will, ich will, ich will....

Werd n Six-Pack und Fleisch / Würstchen mitbringen.

Hab mal die letzten 9 Seiten überflogen, aber noch keine Uhrzeit gefunden. Wann geht der Spaß denn los und wie lange? Nur bis abends oder die Nacht durch mit riesen Beach-Party??? (und wer bringt die Paadie-Hasen mit?) |smlove2: 

Und wie immer: Nehme gerne Leih-Bellies an inkl. Flossen usw.. Zur Belohnung gibbet Fleisch und Bierchen #6 

Josi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi, ich werde auch versuchen zu kommen denn die Vereinstour die bei uns am Sonntag stattfinden soll kann ich nicht mitmachen. Ergo muß ich am Samstag irgend wo die Rute ins Wasser halten. Mal sehen was das Wetter bereit hält für uns.
Wenn ich denn komme, würde mir dann einer Wattis mitbringen so 20 Stück dann würde ich nemlich vom Belly mit Wattis angeln wollen.


----------



## Stokker (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@josieHH
Was sind denn Paadie Hasen ??
Kann das sein das man sie in anderen Breitengraden Schlitzhasen nennt...???


----------



## JosiHH (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich weiß ja nicht was Schlitzhasen sind, aber allein die Vorstellung bringt mir ne Verwarnung wg. sexueller Äußerungen ein.
Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, wir meinen das selbe / dasselbe (wie immer man das jetzt schreibt)
Paaaaaadieeee = Party
Alles klar???
Josi


----------



## Stokker (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ach Paaaadie
sag das doch gleich:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich werde auch versuchen zu kommen


 Klasse Jörg....
willst Du also mal wieder "erfolglos" vor Dazendorf (wenn es denn dieser Treffpunkt wird) herumpaddeln  :q 
Hoffentlich klappt das bei Dir...würd mich freuen  #h


----------



## Stokker (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Dorschdiggler
Gibtst du am 30.sten eigentlich Unterricht im Diggeln ??
Ich würde mich freuen von dir die Kunst des Diggelns zu lernen...


----------



## Reppi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Josi
Also die Ersatzrennbanane ist wieder mit im Gepäck...............

Und,und,und Vossi.....darf ich Dir auch über die Schulter schauen, Du bist bei den Treffen und speziell Dazendorf ja immer so erfolgreich   
Ich werde dann auch keine Wattis mitnehmen...... :q  :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen von dir die Kunst des Diggelns zu lernen


  :q  :q 
Kein Problem.....allerdings ohne Fanggarantie  :q 




			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich Dir auch über die Schulter schauen, Du bist bei den Treffen und speziell Dazendorf ja immer so erfolgreich


 .... war klar Uwe, dass dieser Satz von Dir kommen musste...... Leider klappte es bei den Treffen bisher noch nicht so richtig granatenmässig mit dem Fangen....
Eigentlich doch mal 'ne Möglichkeit, diese Regelmässigkeit endlich zu beenden  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Der Wind kommt ja jetzt aus allen richtungen 
Am Mittwoch dreht er laut Vorhersage erst auf Nord ,dann auf Ost,wird auch schwächer.
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/feh_anfrage.php


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Mon
Hab auch mal n büschen Wetterkunde auf Wetter.com betrieben und mir Fehmarn, Heiligenhafen und Dahme rausgepickt.
Ab Mittwoch abend dreht der Wind auf Ost 3-4. Luftdruck fallend.
Ab Freitag morgen gehts dann wieder aufwärts mit dem Druck bei Ost, Süd-Ost.
Bei meiner minderwertigen Ahnung würde ich aber sagen: Steigender Druck über 2 Tage und konstanter Wind über drei Tage ist gut. Oder?!?!

Schöne Grüße
Josi
(Der keine Kachelmann)


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Josi
> Also die Ersatzrennbanane ist wieder mit im Gepäck...............



Das wäre ne feine Sache.
Hat noch jemand n paar Flossen übrig???

Grüsse vom Schnorrer


----------



## Fischbox (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin |wavey: 

Hab die Teilnehmerliste mal wieder auf den neusten Stand gebracht und ein wenig neugierig auf die Wetteraussichten geschaut, auch wenn die Vorhersagen noch mit sehr viel vorsicht zu genießen sind.
Es läuft im Moment auf Dazendorf hinaus, denn für Samstag sind Winde aus SO in der Stärke 3 BFT bei heiter bis wolkigem Wetter vorausgesagt. Hoffen wir das es dabei bleibt. #6


----------



## Triumph (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@all

 bin neu hier im Board und werde mich Samstag mal bei Medo anschliessen.

 Bis dahin.


----------



## theactor (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Na, das wird dann ja ein TRIUMPHaler Boardeinstieg!  #6 
Viel Spaß hier im Board!

Sa ist noch immer unklar ob "Gold-visite" oder nicht! 

#h


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Wilkommen im Board Triumph,

Du wurdest schon telefonisch vom Medo angekündigt, welch Ehre |welcome: 

Viel Spaß hier und bis Samstag.

R.R.


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Bei Medo anschließen |uhoh: 
Manman... da bist du ja gleich versaut fürs Leben :q 
Willkommen von
Josi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Fischbox

Jetzt sagt man vorraus das die Wind am Samstag aus SW kommen sollen, so um die 3-4.
Das ist doch für Dazendorf bestens oder ?


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand n paar Flossen übrig???



Also wie war das mit der Meuterei auf dem Gummidarm von DelefB?

Willst Du dich mit den Flossen doch als Hilfsantrieb einschleichen? |kopfkrat 

Ich denke da finden wir ne Lösung, wie immer.

Gernot #h


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Quatsch, ich tauch von unten an und schlitz die olle Pelle auf. 
Dann habt Ihrs 10m bis zum Stand... aber senkrecht. :q 

Brauch die Flossen aber wirklich als BB-Antrieb.

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Sa ist noch immer unklar ob "Gold-visite" oder nicht!


 ja-jaaa, rede er sich nur raus - schon letzten Samstag, als nach dem Schauspieler gefragt wurde, konnte ich nur schulterzuckend antworten, daß er uns wohl (nichts) vorspielt #c   
Bei mir ist aber auch nur klar, daß es bislang unklar ist mit Samstag |uhoh: 
Wobei Diggel mir ein solch unmoralisches Angebot gemacht hat... :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stingray (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin 

@ Alle

 Muß Arbeiten !:c :c :c :c :c :c Ich hoffe, das wird jetzt jedes Jahr wiederholt ? Möchte auch mal dabei sein.

Gruß und viel Spaß !!!!!!!
Stingray


----------



## theactor (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> ja-jaaa, rede er sich nur raus - schon letzten Samstag, als nach dem Schauspieler gefragt wurde, konnte ich nur schulterzuckend antworten, daß er uns wohl (nichts) vorspielt



Ich spiele Euch allen gern etwas vor!! Zum Beispiel am eben jenem Termin in HH auf dem Kiez im "Imperial Theater" um 20h -- alle willkommen   
Aber vielleicht klappt es vorher ja doch noch zu einem Sneak-Peak am Wasser - dort würde ich - wenn ich könnte - viel lieber eine zeitlich uneingeschränkte Mefo/Dorsch-Vorstellung abgeben - das könnt Ihr mir glauben!  :q 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Und es regnaet auch am 30ten schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei Diggel mir ein solch unmoralisches Angebot gemacht hat


 ....  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  wie jetzt  ;+  ;+  Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich meinen Eierdealer gewechselt habe  |kopfkrat 



			
				 ich weiss nich so genau ob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht klappt es vorher ja doch noch zu einem Sneak-Peak am Wasser


 ..... krass...entweder, oder ..... nu mach mal keinen Rückzieher hier  #h


----------



## theactor (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@AutoritärDiggel: jajaaa, guuut, also die feste Absicht besteht ja schon...  :l KÜSTEEEE!  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

"Nicht der Gedanke zählt, sondern das Werk allein steht für".... naja...und so weiter....
Oder "Küste or not to the Küste"... oder so ähnlich....
sollte es Dir wider erwarten gelingen, Dich am Samstag nicht sehen zu lassen, dann ............


----------



## theactor (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

..dannnnn????!!!


----------



## MichaelB (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich meinen Eierdealer gewechselt habe


 DAS fand ich ja eher eine bodenlose Frechheit - oder besser Untreue in reinster Form :c 
Nebenbei sagte Diggel aber, daß er mich für einen ganzen Tag in den Schwimmring setzen wolle... schau mer mal was geht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Triumph schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> bin neu hier im Board und werde mich Samstag mal bei Medo anschliessen.
> 
> Bis dahin.




Willkommen an Board#h

Bis Samstag #6


----------



## JosiHH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Jammeractor,
wie wärs denn mal mit nem Weihnachts-Special-für-Boardies.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass wir alle zusammen eine Vorstellung voll bekommen. Oder ist der Spielplan schon fest und unumstößlich? Ein Tag ist doch bestimmt noch frei....

Im Anschluß dann ne schöne Weihnachtsfeier aufm Kiez....
Auf das uns allen die Kerzen brennen
Noch 8 Wochen bis Weihnachten.

Josi
(Spekulatius frei für alle)


----------



## detlefb (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> .
> (Spekulatius frei für alle)



Nee, doch nicht wirklich oder????Bringst du Samstag welche mit.
By the way wie sind denn die Temperaturen, ich dachte so an Glühwein zu den Spekus???


----------



## JosiHH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Klingt guuuut....
aber nur, wenn einer auch die rote Weihnachtsmann-Mütze aufsetzt (nene.. ich nicht).
Hmmmm....Ich glaube, ich trrink auch ohne die Mütze.
Hatten wir die Fahrerfrage denn schon geklärt?
(Mein Auto hat nen Plattfuß und nen Riß im Auspuff und der Scheibenwisher schmiert und und und... :g )
Josi


----------



## Medo (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt guuuut....
> aber nur, wenn einer auch die rote Weihnachtsmann-Mütze aufsetzt (nene.. ich nicht).
> Hmmmm....Ich glaube, ich trrink auch ohne die Mütze.
> Hatten wir die Fahrerfrage denn schon geklärt?
> ...


lieber nen blitz als 4 ringe;+ :q


----------



## JosiHH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> lieber nen blitz als 5 ringe;+ :q



Das könnte die Erklärung sein. Mein Audi ist gar keiner... hat nur 4 Ringe
(nenn mich Klug*******r)

Aber in dem Fall gerne Blitz vor Kringeln

Josi
(geb. Beifahrer)


----------



## theactor (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

@Beifahrer: no problem! Würde wahrsscheinlich eine..interessante...Vorstellung  :q 
Wäre dann aber wohl ein eigenes Thema fällig!

 #h Bis Sa #6


----------



## detlefb (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir die Fahrerfrage denn schon geklärt?
> (Mein Auto hat nen Plattfuß und nen Riß im Auspuff und der Scheibenwisher schmiert und und und... :g )
> Josi


Öhmm, nicht wirklich oder doch? 
Aber wenn du ne rote Mütze aufsetzt und am Strassenrand stehst, würde dich ein Blitz mitnehmen :q  :q


----------



## JosiHH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Nene.. nur n Spaß. Hab grade ne ganze Stange bezahlt, dass er wieder 150% fit ist.
Aber über die Mütze und den Blitz schnacken wir noch mal am Freitag

Josi


----------



## Steffi30 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin oft auf dieser Seite um eure Beiträge zu lesen. Ich habe zwar kein Beitag bis jetzt geschrieben, bin aber eine leidenschaftliche Anglerin und stecke tätsächlich hin und wieder meinen Partner in die Tasche, der so manches Gefühl für den Fisch nicht hat,  :q 

Mein Partner und ich würden am Samstag ebenfalls kommen, wir würden einige Würstchen, Senf und Ketchup mitbringen.

Gruß Steffi


----------



## detlefb (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi Steffi ,

"welcome on board" und viel spass hier!

Dann man bis Samstag anne Küüüüsste


----------



## Steffi30 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

hallo Detlef, vielen Dank, den Spaß lass ich mir doch nicht nehmen, bist du Samstag auch an der Küste? Bist du oft an der Küste? Und welche Erfahrungen hast du denn bis jetzt gemacht? Steffi


----------



## Medo (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

|welcome: @steffi30
gg
auch von mir....

see you samstag....


----------



## Stokker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi Steffi,die Ostseesuchtbolzen grüssen dich.....:q


----------



## Stokker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

3 Tage noch....dann raucht der Diesel. 
Dann ist die Devise:
Alter ,gib Gummi ,die Fische warten.....
Ankunft ca.2 Uhr nachts,ca. 2 Uhr 15 erstes Aufschlagen meines Wobblers.....Geil,einfach Geil,Wooaaauuhh ich halts nicht aus.....
(Hechel) Das muss der Angelkoller sein.
So fing es bei Opa auch an,hinterher mussten wir ihn abknallen....


icg


----------



## jancomic (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin #h ,
so, ich bin auch dabei. Bringe Klapptisch, Pappteller und was zum Grillen mit. Vieleicht finde ich auch noch ne Tüte Grillkohle. Also bis Samstag.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei sagte Diggel aber, daß er mich für einen ganzen Tag in den Schwimmring setzen wolle...


 ...ja neee...is klar.... :q 
Also Michael...sach Bescheid, denn bringe ich das zweite Belly für Dich mit.
Ansonsten lasse ich es zu Hause, denn den Platz kann ich für mehr Gerät nutzen  :q  ...naja...und auf der Rückfahrt für meine Beute    :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi Kinners,

ich komme gerade aus Dahme zurück und das sind LECKER AUSSICHTEN!
Zumindest wenn es so bleibt! 
Kaum ein Lüftchen, Ententeich und abends sogar Meeresleuchten!  :l  :k 
Der erste Dorsch ging bereits um 15.30h an die Angel! 
Bis 18h waren es bereits 6! 
Um 19.30 ebbte das Beissverhalten ab; bis dahin waren es immerhin 14 (!) Dorsche! Meist kleine, aber ein 52er und einige mitt-40er waren dabei (letztere dürfen noch ein bisschen wachsen) #6 

Wenn das so am Sa sein wird, wird es ein lustiges FischFangtreffen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				dorschkilltor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so am Sa sein wird, wird es ein lustiges FischFangtreffen!


 .... biste denn nu dabei  ;+


----------



## theactor (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Diggel: ich hoffe, der Mb hat auch Zeit für eine Visite.
Mehr wird es kaum sein, also keine Chance auf "DämmerDorsche" weil ich abends "ran" muss.
Aber allein für 2-3 Stunden vorbeizusschauen.. das würde mich schon freuen! 
Endlich mal alle wiedersehen!  #6


----------



## MichaelB (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .... biste denn nu dabei ;+


 Ich bearbeite ihn auch grad...  
Dein Angebot mit dem Belly finde ich zwar extrem nett, werde es jetzt Samstag aber aus Zeitmangel aber nicht nutzen können #c 

In der Hoffnung auf eine "Gold-Visite"... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja neee...is klar.... :q
> Also Michael...sach Bescheid, denn bringe ich das zweite Belly für Dich mit.
> Ansonsten lasse ich es zu Hause, denn den Platz kann ich für mehr Gerät nutzen  :q  ...naja...und auf der Rückfahrt für meine Beute    :q  :q  :q



Auch wenn Herr B nicht möchte... kannst Du n zweites Paar Flossen mitbringen? Hab zwar 45, aber nur mitm Fuß paddeln ist doch zu mühsam.

Dankeschööön
Josi


----------



## AndreasB (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moinsen,

ich, ein Sixpack und Grillwürstchen sind ebenfalls dabei #h.

Bringe noch ein Piccolo für Lockes Belly-Taufe mit.  

Wat für ne Uhrzeit ist angedacht (Morgens/Mittags)?

@Theactor
komm auf ein Pilsken vorbei. Dann können wir gleich vor Ort auf meine Mefo anstossen! :q  :q 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Der Countdown läuft...........
So wie es (bis) jetzt aussieht werde ich wohl bis gegen Mittag arbeiten und dann gegen 14:00 dort aufschlagen...........sorry Josi, bis dahin muß Du Dich wohl den gemeinen Strandläufern anschliessen .
Also bis denne !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

HI,

@AndreaskenneMefonurvonB-ildern: das wird wohl nix; aber ich kann das Bild von Locke mit Mefo ja nochmal mitbringen. Dann stoßen wir darauf nochmal an. Hauptsache anstoßen  :q 

#h


----------



## AndreasB (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@dendaumenindiewundelegertor

Du bist wirklich ein Kumpel! :q   #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischbox (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin |wavey: 

Aktuelle Vorhersage (wetter.com)für das Gebiet Heiligenhafen: Der Wind soll von Süd auf Nord drehen und mit 2 BFT wehen. Bedecktes Wetter ist vorhergesagt. 
Liest sich für alle BB-Angler doch sehr gut, und die Tendenz geht weiter in Richtung Dazendorf. Schaum wir mal...

Treffpunkt wird wohl wieder die Tanke/der Rastplatz "Neustädter Bucht" werden. "Früher Blinker fängt die Mefo", und daher bin ich der Meinung das wir uns gegen 7.30 Uhr dort treffen sollten, um dann von dort in Richtung DD weiterzufahren. Ist zwar früh, aber so haben wir noch ordentlich was vom Tag und fischen können wir dann auch ausgiebig. Ich denke das ist gut so!!
Außerdem sind die Strassen morgens noch schön frei....
Falls irgendwer noch Fragen haben sollte, dann bin ich unter 0170/8568429 zu erreichen. Aber bitte erst ab Freitag...
Den endgültigen Angelplatz wird Mister Diggelking (der weiß das noch gar nicht) persönlich hier bekanntgeben, da ich ab Freitag nicht mehr am PC sitzen kann. Ich fahre nämlich zur Hanseboot und dann am Freitagabend direkt nach Fehmarn weiter, wo ich auch übernachten werde. Am Samstag geht es für mich dann direkt nach DD weiter.

@AndreasB

Schönes Ding!!! #6 

@jancomic

Auch ein schönes Ding!!! #6  Grillkohle brauchen wir aber eigentlich nicht mehr .


----------



## Locke (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Jaaa gooiill,

man bin ich hibbelig! Schön frühes Treffen ist genial!
Wie schon in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread angedeutet, bringe ich dann nen Toastbrot mit und ein paar Baguette-Stangen, dat sollte doch für die hungrigen ausreichen, gell???....

Leute......das wird fun!!

Freue mich darauf.

@AndreasB
Wir telefonieren, ich fahre.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Maddin (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich denn komme, würde mir dann einer Wattis mitbringen so 20 Stück dann würde ich nemlich vom Belly mit Wattis angeln wollen.


Hi Jörgilein,
wann weißt du denn ob du -erscheinst- ? Ich würde ggf. Freitag Würmer holen |wavey:


----------



## Broesel (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

oh manno Mann..so viele Boardies an einem Strand...  
Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, werde ich Samstag auch auftauchen. Ich kann allerdings erst ab ca. 16.00 Uhr da sein, da ich Samstag noch arbeiten muß.. :v  :c 
Ich hoffe doch, dass um diese Zeit nicht alle schon wieder stiften gegangen sind...wenn das Treffen schon morgens beginnt... |kopfkrat  #t  ;+


----------



## MichaelB (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

wie von Anfang an befürchtet zieht sich die Schlinge enger... sollte schon ein sehr glücklicher Zufall sein, wenn ich teilnehmen kann #c  :c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> wie von Anfang an befürchtet zieht sich die Schlinge enger...



hast mal wieder Mist gebaut was 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Sind immer die gleichen 3 Zierfische, die was anderes vorhaben/arbeiten müssen :q  :q 
Aber ich arbeite an meiner Entlassung...für Samstag, denn ich muß ja früher losfahren, da ich dort ja wiedermal nicht hinfinden werde..... :q   
Ich hoffe es klappt schon früh morgens ...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Du n zweites Paar Flossen mitbringen?


  #c  Leider nicht, denn ich hab nur ein Paar. Sorry.....
und da Herr B aus O nicht will, habe ich mein zweites Belly auch gleich weggegeben  :q 

@ Maddin

könntest Du evtl., ganz vielleicht für mich 'n paar legger Würmer mitbringen ??


----------



## Reppi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@DD
Was ist los Vossi ?? 
Würmer ????
Ich dachte ich zeig dem Diggler wo der Diggel hängt......  

Gruß Uwe

Bin also gezwungen den Gezeitenkalender noch mal zu studieren und dann ne kleine Wattwanderung zu machen.......


----------



## Maddin (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Vossi
Geht klar, wieviel hättest du denn gerne?


----------



## MichaelB (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> und da Herr B aus O nicht will, habe ich mein zweites Belly auch gleich weggegeben :q


 danke - danke - danke... Dir zeig ich nochmal wo der Mann die Eier hat #d 
But never say never, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los Vossi ?? Würmer ????
> Ich dachte ich zeig dem Diggler wo der Diggel hängt......


 .... null Problemo Uwe. Ich habe heute nur zu hören bekommen, dass es schön wäre, mal wieder ein paar schöne gebrutzelte Platte zu essen  :q  Und als treusorgender Papa muss ich es dann ja zumindestens versuchen. Diggeln werde ich aber trotzem  :q 
Ausserdem : Wieso hängt der Diggel...und was zum Henker ist ein Diggel  :q  ;+ 



> @Vossi Geht klar, wieviel hättest du denn gerne?


 ... Danke Maddin .... 25 Stück sollten für eine vernünftige Anzahl an Platten wohl genügen. Super von Dir  #h  #6 



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> Dir zeig ich nochmal wo der Mann die Eier hat


  ;+  ;+  ;+  Also wo meine Eier sind weiss ich .... und ich denke , dass die Dinger auch bei Anderen nicht an sehr anderen Plätzen baumeln.... hab' ich da was verpasst  ;+   

@ All

zwei Tage und der Rest von heute  :z  :z


----------



## Fischbox (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Diggelking Vossi 

Geht das in Ordnung wenn du die (Angel)Platzwahl am Freitag durchführst. Ich kann da wie geschrieben nix  zu sagen, da ich halt schon am Freitag morgen über die Hanseboot an die Küste fahre. Ist glaube ich eh besser wenn Du das machst, denn dann bekomme ich wenigstens bei absoluter Fangpleite nicht die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben. |rolleyes Ich kann doch sooooooo ganz fürchterlich schlecht mit negativer Kritik umgehen, und du bist das doch ganz bestimmt gewohnt, oder?! #c  :q


----------



## Fischbox (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

....übrigens hat mein  HSV 4:0 gegen die Breisgau-Brasilianer gewonnen 
:z  |laola:  :z  |laola:  :z


----------



## Stokker (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Es riecht schon langsam nach Dorsch......Tang....Wasser......Angeln......Wind und Wetter.....
Ein Duft ,Mmmmhhmmmm......


----------



## Maddin (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Vossi und Jörg
Würmer sind bestellt! Mit welcher Montage wollt ihr vom Belly auf Platte fischen?
Ich dachte so an: 30g Blei und Vorfach mit Spinnerblättchen und einer bunten Kugel....also völlig unspektakulär |uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Maddin !
Ich habe mit diesen (ganz billigen/einfachen) 2 Haken-Systemen ohne Schnick-Schnack recht gut gefangen.
Die Gefahr ist nur, dass die Haken dann wieder für die kleinen Dorsche zu klein sind und man aufpassen muß, das sue nicht zu tief schlucken........
@Vossi
Traurig, dass der Diggel-Gott nicht weiss wo seine Diggel diggeln... :q  :q
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Maddin (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Reppi,

die Billigdinger hab ich mir gestern auch angeguckt....schaff ich auch!! :q 
Ich habe noch so 1/0er Plattfischhaken....dat müsste gehen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die lüdden Nemos tagsüber nicht so dicht unter Land kommen. #t


----------



## Locke (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Maddin, Reppi

Seit ihr dann mit 2 Ruten aufm Belly? Vom handling her noch überschaubar?

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Oh Männers--passt mir bloß gut auf den Locke auf... der ist ja so heiiisss, dass das Togiak ihm untern Hintern wegschmelzen wird...

@Locke: hmmm..ich wprde aber tatsächlich erstmal ganz easy mit einer Rute einfüh...anfangen! *willauchverdammtnochma*

#h


----------



## Maddin (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Löckchen
Nene...also ich wollte es nur mit einer Rute probieren. Mit zweien komme ich mir wohl selber in die Quere......oder doch noch die Fliegenrute? Stranguliert auf dem Belly....hätte auch was.... :q


----------



## Reppi (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ganz oder gar nicht......2 Ruten !!  
Wenn Du mind. einen Rutenhalter ( wo man die Rute 45° wegknicken kann) hast, kommt man sich nicht ins Gehege.........
Und ist genial, wenn du am spinnen bist und auf einmal dreht sich der Kahn, weil sich die andere Rute verbeugt !!!!
Nur bei Nemo-Alarm sofort die Rute aus´m Wasser............
Man bin ich schon heiß............
Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## detlefb (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Steffi30 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Detlef, vielen Dank, den Spaß lass ich mir doch nicht nehmen, bist du Samstag auch an der Küste? Bist du oft an der Küste? Und welche Erfahrungen hast du denn bis jetzt gemacht? Steffi



Jo, ich bin Samstag dabei. Entweder als Gummiiwurst Kapitän, oder als Strandläufer.


----------



## Tobsn (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Wo findet das Treffen statt?


----------



## Fischbox (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich wiederhol mich gerne nochmal....



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Moin |wavey:
> 
> Aktuelle Vorhersage (wetter.com)für das Gebiet Heiligenhafen: Der Wind soll von Süd auf Nord drehen und mit 2 BFT wehen. Bedecktes Wetter ist vorhergesagt.
> Liest sich für alle BB-Angler doch sehr gut, und die Tendenz geht weiter in Richtung Dazendorf. Schaum wir mal...
> ...




Endgültig wird erst morgen entschieden (es sieht aber noch immer bzw. immer mehr nach Dazendorf aus), wo am Samstag gefischt, geschnackt, gegessen, getrunken und viel gelacht wird.....
Die Entscheidung ist dann in diesem Thread nachzulesen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@maddin, ich fische mit dieser Montage am liebsten. Belly oder richtiges Boot ist da Banane. Blei habe ich so 30 oder 40 Gr.






Ich werde so gegen 8 in SN los fahren. @ Vossi ich ruf dich dann an wo ihr seid ok?


----------



## Salmonelle (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

so und ich werde mich dann in etwa acht Stunden auf den Weg machen, mich eine Stunde später beim Landy einfinden, kurz umpacken, und dann anne Küste schoffieren lassen. Nee, watt werd ich datt geniessen, wo ich doch sonst immer das Pedal unter dem rechten Fuß hab.
Ist von euch denn jetzt auch  jemand am Freitag  schon anne Küste ???

man sieht sich


----------



## mibu69 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

N`abend
Habe mal eben auf der Startseite geguckt was denn noch fehlt.Da fiel mir auf das noch keiner Cola+Brause mit hat.Also bringe ich mal ne´ gemischte Kiste und eine Stange Becher mit.
Achso und dann habe ich noch den Klappskally Kay im Schlepptau.
Noch eine andere Sache .Ich habe keine Pumpe fur mein Belly.DA wir mir doch mit Sicherheit einer mit seiner aushelfen können.Gelle
Dann bis Samstag .Ich kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Locke (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Guddi,

hab noch keinen Rutenhalter gebastelt, der die Rute "sicher" am Belly hält, somit bin ich mit einer Rute am Start. Als Greenhorn auch die vernünftige Art, denke ich, gell thedrückertor??  

Uiuiiuuii....ick bin so hot......

locke


----------



## Stokker (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Also wenn es bei DD bleibt, dann hat der Parkplatz ab 2 Uhr Nachts ,2 " Bewacher"

Mein Freund Rasputin und ich schlagen dort pünktlich auf und " verlangen Eintritt".

Die Parole lautet: Boardie ,or not Boardie.Okay ????

ik freu mir scho een bisken.....|bla: #h #6 |bla: :k :k #h |wavey:


----------



## Landy (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Alles klar Männers und Steffi!

Werde mich dann schon morgen mit Horst in die nördlichen Gefilden begeben, um schon mal die Dorsche und Mefos zu beschwören, dass die auch ja Samstag beissen werden.

Irgendeiner brauchte hier doch noch Flossen (ich glaube JosiHH)? Habe meine Alten heut noch repariert und nehme die dann mit. Das Gummi für die Stiefel war extrem spröde. Habe mir jetzt welche aus einem alten Treckerreifen-Schlauch gebastelt. Müssten eigentlich halten  |uhoh:   |uhoh:  . Aber teste ich morgen dann noch mal. 
Ach ja, mich erkennst du an der Kiste Veltins unterm Arm.

Wenn sonst schon morgen einer da ist und Bock auf angeln hat, der kann sich ja telefonisch bei mir melden: 0190.. Ähh Quatsch : 0160/6474146 

Bis dann 

Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> @ Diggelking Vossi


 ....holla....so viel "Schleim"....wäre fast ausgerutscht  :q  :q 
Nee nee mein lieber Thomas..... denn heisst es hinterher nur: Der blöde Diggler der "...  :q  :q 
Okay....ich schau morgen Abend nochmal rüber, wie es Windmässig ausschaut, aber da wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr viel verändern.
Heute wäre es schon sehr gut gewesen..... Hoffentlich bleibt es so....




			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> ik freu mir scho een bisken.....


 ...wie jetzt ?? Nur ein büschen  ;+  ;+   

@All

Vorsicht mit den Bellies.....Reppi ist extrem heiss.... das könnte zu Schlauchplatzern führen  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vossi ich ruf dich dann an wo ihr seid ok?


 ....uups...hab ich fast überlesen Jörg... klar...mach das... 
Ich habe gerade nochmal die Wetterdienste durchgelesen.....
Da ist fast jede Winrichtung vertreten...nur über die Windstärke sind sich alle einig...den ganzen Tag über zwischen 1 und 3 Bft.  #6 ...... Aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl, denke ich das Thomas' Vorschlag Dazendorf schon ganz okay ist (womit ich die Frage: "wer ist der Schuldige bei Nichterfolg" wieder mal einstimmig beantwortet habe    :q  ). Weissenhaus wäre auch eine Alternative... Ich denke aber mal, dass dort auch ohne uns eine Menge los sein wird..... und in DD findet jeder ein Plätzchen ......

@ MS

Sieht so aus, als wenn Du an dem von Dir nicht so geliebten Strand, mal richtig zuschlagen musst  #h


----------



## theactor (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Uiuiiuuii....ick bin so hot......



Locke, das wird schon.. irgendein Weibchen wird sich Deiner schon erbarmen  #6 

aber vernüftig erstmal "singulär" anzufangen! 
WannauchimmerichdaserstemalimTogiak sitzen werde: ich werde es genauso handhaben! Am bestem mit Dir dann als "erfahrenen Anleiter"  #6 

#h


----------



## Salmonelle (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

mist, schon vieruhreins, muß weg!


----------



## Fischbox (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin |gaehn: !

Wetter für morgen: Bedeckt mit Schauern, bei östlichen Winden die aber nur mit max. 3 Windstärken pusten sollen. Bestes Belly-Wetter #6 

Ich mach mich jetzt auf zur Hanseboot, und anschließend geht das gleich weiter zur Küste.

Wir sehen uns morgen früh in DD. Sollte sich an der bisherigen Planung was ändern, dann wird es der "Diggler vor dem Herrn" hier bekannt geben.

Bis denne |wavey:


----------



## Stokker (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Das klingt ja Schauerhaft....


----------



## Maddin (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Vom Wind her gefällt mir BSH mit seinen Vorhersagen im Moment am besten :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht so viel wie letztes Jahr im Dezember. Das war doch fies. Alles andere is Bockwurst. 
Und Vossi, warum ist der Strand in DD von mir nicht geliebt? Die Bratwurst hat da doch immer gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@All

Vorsicht mit den Bellies.....Reppi ist extrem heiss.... das könnte zu Schlauchplatzern führen  :q[/QUOTE]

... also Herr diggler, mal ein bißchen Vorsichtig mit den "Schlauchplatzern" - O.K. :q ich sach nur Katherienhof - kriege ich doch glatt ein "Entenfell" wenn ich dran denke.

und Reppi kommt sowieso nicht ins Wasser - dem reißt bestimmt vor Aufregung wieder der Riemen an der Flosse, ich glaube ich nehme vorsichtshalber mal 2 paar Flossen mit   #h 

Bis Morgen 

Stephan


----------



## Fastroller (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

nur noch 15 Stunden und der Rest von eben...#a

P. S. ich komme  jetzt doch wieder zu dritt...


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Repi mal wieder #d und Locke auch  

Na, da rate ich doch zum feuerfesten Asbest-Suspensorium :q 

R.R. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> warum ist der Strand in DD von mir nicht geliebt? Die Bratwurst hat da doch immer gut geschmeckt


 .....  #6  stimmt Jörg....
Ich habe soebn meinen Wagen voll geladen.... Alles dabei, was man so braucht und sicher wieder etwas vergessen  |kopfkrat 
Freue mich auf einen schönen Tag 
Bis morgen denn in DD  #h  #h


----------



## Locke (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin,

vielleicht hab icht dat überlesen...aber...Treffpunkt DD...wo denn genau?? Strassennamen, Markierungsboje??? Sowat in der Richtung??

Gruss locke


----------



## Fastroller (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Locke, #h 

wenn ich das noch alles richtig auf der Pfanne habe ist treffen um 7:30 am Parkplatz Neustädter Bucht ( Avia Tanke oder dahinter... #c ) danach dann im altbewährten Konvoi Richtung Dazendorf. 

Treffpunkt ist der Rechte Parkplatz.

noch schlappe 8 Stunden... yeah !!!! #6


----------



## Maddin (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt wird wohl wieder die Tanke/der Rastplatz "Neustädter Bucht" werden. "Früher Blinker fängt die Mefo", und daher bin ich der Meinung das wir uns gegen 7.30 Uhr dort treffen sollten, um dann von dort in Richtung DD weiterzufahren. Ist zwar früh, aber so haben wir noch ordentlich was vom Tag und fischen können wir dann auch ausgiebig. Ich denke das ist gut so!!
> Außerdem sind die Strassen morgens noch schön frei....
> Falls irgendwer noch Fragen haben sollte, dann bin ich unter 0170/8568429 zu erreichen. Aber bitte erst ab Freitag...



Guck mal einer schau #h 

Ich treffe mit Tim und Zotti und....... im Laufe des Vormittags ein...denke so gegen 10 - 10.30 Uhr sind wir vor Ort.

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> denke so gegen 10 - 10.30 Uhr sind wir vor Ort.


 Klasse Maddin...genau richtig zur Frühstückspause. Und danach dann zweiter Angriff auf die Platten...ich hoffe, dass ich vorher bereits das Silber erwischt habe.....oder zumindest ein paar von den dickeren Nemos erdiggelt habe    #h


----------



## Locke (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Aaaaaaahhhhh....Danke Maddin.......

Diggeln??.....kriech ja wohl ne lexion...oder??    :q

Gruss Locke


----------



## Medo (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

so... nun noch das vehicle packen, ne hopfenkaltschale,ein bißchen an mutti und dann ja schon fast los....

 ist das nen geiler tag


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi,

@MedoUndCo: das wird *mit Sicherheit* ein geiler Tag! 
Meine "Fahrgemeinschaften" können leider alle nicht und somit wird meine Visite immer unwahrscheinlicher  #t Für 2-3 Stunden auf ein Bierchen ist einfach schon ein BenzingeldFinanzhieb aufs Testikel  |evil: 


#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Mädelz
ohne Wecker aus dem Bett gefallen, sogar schon gefrühstückt  :q 
Dann mache ich mich doch mal auf die Socken. Was soll ich denn hier so rumsitzen.
Fahrt vorsichtig  #h


----------



## AndreasB (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Männers,

nach nem ordentlichen Männerfrühstück gehts gleich auf die Bahn.

Wichtig:
Ich habe gestern mein Togiak erhalten. :l  Viel zu früh. |uhoh: Deswegen habe ich noch keine Weste bzw. Flossen. Wenn jemand ein Zweitexemplar hat bitte mitbringen. I'am so hot !!! :q 

Bis gleich
Andreas


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Morgen - viel Spass bei Eurem Treffen ich gehe jetzt mal bei uns an den Strand und scheuche Euch mal ein paar Dorsche in Eure Richting! #h


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Dank dir Jelle.

Vaddy und ich sind gerade hoch. Gleich kommt Maddin mit fischen Brötchen und dann wird erstmal fies gefrühstückt :q 

Bis nachher Männers #h


----------



## Maddin (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Gähn.....

Moin...so, schnell los und nen Bäcker aufsuchen. Auf dem Rastplatz müsste jetzt schon Hochnetrieb herrschen :q 

@theactor
Son´n Schiet :c Und ich sollte dir noch von Tanja links und rechts einen auf die Backe geben


----------



## MichaelB (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

während Ihr Euch einen schönen Tag am Meer macht darf ich... will eh keiner wissen  

Have a nice day together und vor allem viel Petri #h 

@theheultor: wennste nich so´n Protzschlitten fahren müßtest... #y  aber da ich von Anfang an eher für den 6ten November gewesen bin falle auch ich als Taxi aus #c 

@Maddin: wirklich Backe? Oder doch eher Wange...   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

VIEL spass und viel fische wünsch ich euch  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi wie es aussieht bin ich wohl der erste dr zurück ist. 
Das Treffen war wie alle Treffen natürlich wieder der Hammer. Absolut Spitze wie viele Boardie den Weg nach Dazendorf gefunden hatten. Vom Schlauchboot über Bellyboot bis zum Strandläufer war wieder alles vertreten. Am Morgen als ich gegen halb 10 ankahm wurden mir auch gleich die ersten gefangenen Dorsche präsentiert. Nicht schlecht dachte ich. Hab noch gewartet auf Maddin weil er mir Wattis mitbringen wollte und derweil mit den Leuten am Strand gesabbelt die von der ersten Tour schon zurück waren. Als Maddin und Trutta usw,. dann da waren habe ich auch versucht ein paar Fische zu fangen. Ich habe ausschließlich mit Wattis gefischt aber die mochte wohl keiner da unten. Ich habe heute zwei Touren gemacht und beide male 0 gefangen. Nur zwei Babys.
Aber das war mir egal, an solchen Tagen kommt es mir auf die Gemeinschaft und den Spaß mit den Boardies an und davon hatten wir mehr als genug.
War ein geiles Treffen. Ich guck gleich mal noch ne den Bildern. Hab nicht viel gemacht aber etwas brauchbares ist bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Bin auch wieder da,

"Danke schön" an Mike und Thomas für die Orga. - ist ja nicht immer leicht.

War mal wieder echt schön, alte Boardies wieder zu treffen und Neue ABler kennen zu lernen.

Am Schönsten war es aber heute für mich, den Fisch von Andreas keschern zu dürfen !!! #6  #6  #6

Nochmals meinen Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle und gut gemacht.
Obwohl es seine erste Ostseetrutte war, hat er cool gedrillt.

Hoffe, das noch Pic´s folgen

Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## detlefb (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Jupp,
JosiHH und meine Wenigkeit sind auch gerade gelandet.
Immerhin haben wir etwas Fisch in dié Heimat verla´gern können.

JosiHH 3 Dorsch und eine Platte

Ich, 1 Dorsch und 5 Platte und die alle auf Watti, also Jörg, die von Maddin mitgebrachten Watti's müssen irgendwas gehabt haben :q  :q 

Aber das war ein Super Treffen keine Frage, es gab sogar silber in Form einer fetten Steelhead!!!!!!!!!
Brösel konnte in der Dämmerung rechter Hand an der  Steilküste auch eine kleine Mefo von 30-35cm überzeugen mal kurz an die Luft zukommen.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

So wie gesagt, viel Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht aber die paar könnt ihr schon mal sehen.
Dei ersten beiden sind vom Morgen als ich eintraf. Die ersten waren schon tzurück vom ersten Törn und die anderen wollten grade los. Mike machte schon mal den Grill klar der nachher wie man sehen kann auch gut besucht war.


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hallo Leudde, scheint ja ein richtig goiles Event gewesen zu sein.
Bidde noch mehr Input 
Ich selber hab im Nebel "Schiffbruch" erlitten so das ich Euch leider nicht mehr besuchen konnte.
Sitz jetzt hier auf ca. 100 Watties rum und hoffe die noch zu verangeln.
So nun noch n paar Foddos bidde :m

Einer der gern dabei gewesen wäre #6


----------



## Reppi (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Und ich versuche nun seit 1,5 Std. einen neuen Treiber für die neue Diggi zu installieren und scheitere kläglich............
Also Biders später.....
Und das Treffen........naja,.................wie immer genial !!!! #6  #6 
Wieder viele Beknackte. äh......Freunde des Meeresangeln  (  ) auf einem Haufen und ich habe viel gelernt....
zB. wieviel ein Medo-Meter ist   , und wieso Rauchen auf dem BB schei..... ist...  
Wer nicht dabei war, hat selber schuld !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Das können wir wöchentlich wiederholen !!!!!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## AndreasB (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Auch von mir ein Danke an die "Organisten". Jungs das habt Ihr fein gemacht #6. Das ganze war mal wieder ein Klasse-Boardie-Treffen.

@ Stephan
Noch mal ein Danke für die optimale Strandeinweisung. Der Fisch geht zu 50 % auf Dein Konto.

Hier kommt der Lümmel:








 |gutenach 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Broesel (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

jo...ich kam zwar etwas sehr viel später, so fast 16.00 Uhr, aber der Weg hat sich wieder gelohnt. Die "Mefo-Forumskultur" live und in Farbe...das hat was...   #6 
Kaum war ich erschienen, machten sich allerdings wieder einige vom Acker. Das gab mir doch allerdings ein wenig zu denken... |kopfkrat   :q 

Nach ein paar Minuten mein Anwesendheit kamen Stephan und Andreas "angewackelt"..mit Fisch! Das machte natürlich Mut. Abends in der Dämmerung, konnte ich, wie Detlef schon schrieb, eine Zwergenmefo, gott sei Dank heil, releasen. Außer einiger Nemos war aber nichts mehr...

Ich hab hier noch ein paar "Fundsachen"...2 weiße Plasitikteller plus Besteck und einen kleinen blauen Hocker.

Nebenbei ist auch noch einiges an Fleisch liegen geblieben. Das habe ich eingefroren und kommt dann eben nächstes WE auf den Grill, sollte nichts dazwischen kommen. Mal sehen, wie die gane "bekloppte" Horde nächstes WE bei meinem Sohn ankommt...der will nämlich mit... :q 

Achso..ein Bild von "Grinsebacke" Andreas hab ich ja auch noch...


----------



## Maddin (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@MichaelB
Backe...Wange.....der Hamburger weiß was gemeint is...oder nich, nich?:q Hät´ ich eh nich gemacht...egal wo   Nich für 100 Wattis (ich fang damit ja eh nur Nemos!)

@Andreas  
Gratulation zu dem tollen Fisch!! Super!


			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> also Jörg, die von Maddin mitgebrachten Watti's müssen irgendwas gehabt haben


Pssst #t Was so ein paar Tropfen 4711 ausmachen können  

Ich hoffe ich kann nächsten Samstag auch wieder dabei sein....(Ace??) dieses Mal mit mehr Zeit - und - am Ende mit mehr Fisch! Ich muss schon immer Beweisfotos mit aktueller Tageszeitung am Strand machen..... |krach:   

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

das liest sich alles in Allem nach einem wirklich gelungenen Treffen #6 
Nachdem ich leider nicht teilnehmen konnte hoffe ich nun auf kommenden Samstag |laola:  

By the way, es hat nicht zuuuufällig jemand ein Paar Flossen und ´ne Weste leihweise "*über*" ? |rolleyes 

@Maddin: das mit der aktuellen Tageszeitung kenne ich :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin zusammen,
hab nach dem suuper Tag geschlafen wie sonst was. Mußte vorher aber ja noch meine Dämmerungsdorsche ausnehmen und in den Kühlshrank sperren. Der größte gestern abend war etwas über 50cm.

Einige Strandbesucher konnte ja gar nicht glauben was sie da gesehen haben...
Flotten von Belly-Boaten und Schlauchbooten und ein aufgeblasener Wal-Unterkiefer mit Außenboarder. Dazu noch Zig-Strandläufer....
Hab auch alle Disziplienen durchgemacht. Erst als Smut auf Detlefs aufgeblasenem Dickdarm, dann am Nachmittag im geschnorrten Belly von Reppi (hab ich mich eigendlich bedankt? DANKEEE!) und abends in der Dämmerung als Strandläufer. Soll keiner Sagen, angeln ist langweilig.
Mal sehen, ob ich nächsten Samstag wieder frei bekomme (mal die Cheffin fragen).

@Broesel
Es gibt sie ja doch noch, die netten Angelkollegen und das gute im Finder.
Der kleine blaue Hocker gehört DetlefB. Er war schon ganz traurig, ist schließlich n Erbstück. Wenn die Übergabe mal kein Grund für ein kurzes ANgeltreffen wird?!

@Fotografen (Locke, oder wer hat Bilder?)
Die Frage, wer den längsten hat, wurde gestern ja auch geklärt und fotografisch festgehalten...
Zeigt mal her... (Ich hoffe die Kneiferbilder kommen noch)

Josi


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Scheint ja ein tolles Treffen gewesen zu sein (wie für AB Treffen halt so üblich)  
Andreas - meinen Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Mefo Einstand  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

....man wat war das schön....
Von sieben bis zwölf im Belly, Mittagspause mit schnacken und Hosenwechsel  :c  und danach nochmal für den Nachmittag raus. Bis auf die Ausbeute wieder mal ein super Treffen. Am gemeinsten war allerdings der schnuckelige Grillgeruch, der auf dem Wasser heranzog. Als ich mich dann wegen heftigsten Hungers in Richtung Strand gepaddelt hatte, da war die Kohle leider schon wieder kalt  :c 
Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch noch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Reppi hat wohl am vielseitigstn gefischt...Jedenfalls war sein Fang bunt gemischt  :q 
und natürlich die schöne Forelle von Andreas..... #h


----------



## Fischjäger (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin,

na es scheint da habe ich wirklich etwas verpasst! Schade.

Ich hatte dieses WE ein paar Besucher aus dem Süden und sollte mal eine Einweisung ins Brandungsangeln geben. Da meine Stippangler :0) keine Weitwürfe beherschen wollten wir bei den ersten Würfen viel Platz haben.

Also Dazendorf fiel somit flach, wir sind somit nach Rosenfelde gefahren.
Pech, auch hier der ganze Strand bereits eingeteilt und abgesteckt!

Nun gut weiter nach Fehmarn? Nee, versuchen wir es in Weissenhaus. Gut
dort fanden wir noch einen Platz. Aber auch hier kam zum bereits gut besuchten Strand eine große Gruppe von mindestens 40 Anglern etwas später an.

Also ich muss schon zugeben das ich bei diesen geballten Mengen an Anglern 
etwas ins Grübeln geriet. Thema Überfischung. Und da auch bei uns nur Nemos
heraus kamen, möchte ich nicht wissen wieviel Nachwuchs an diesem WE leider vernichtet wurde. Klar ist diese Menge nicht mit den Kuttern zuvergleichen aber man denkt doch schon einmal darüber nach. Und seinen wir doch einmal ehrlich, es wird doch von Jahr zu Jahr weniger. Die letzten Dorsche die ich gern mitnahm fing ich vor über 2 Jahren. Klar es hat natürlich viele Gründe. 

Was wurde bei uns gefangen: zig Nemos 1 Platte. bei 10 Ruten innerhalb von 8 Std.  Ähnliche Ergebnisse auch bei unseren Nachbarn.
Gute Ergebnisse hatten einige Bootangler.

Nun Gut, ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass und ich werde es beim nächsten Mal schaffen einmal mit zu machen. Würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen
einmal kennen zu lernen.

Gruß  Paule


----------



## theactor (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Congratz zu diesem genialen Event! 

Cool, dass Locke seine "Einweihung" unbeschadet überstanden hat! 
Danke, Stephan, dass DU und nicht Locke ( #y ) gekeschert hast ..nur DAS hat die schönen Fangfotos ermöglicht! :q 

Nochmal hier: Andreas.. ein fettes Petri zu Deiner saftigen Stealhead! 
Dann wiederum ist es aber auch schon interessant, wie vehement Du Dich weigerst, "echtes" Silber zu landen   

Hoffentlich kommen noch gaaanz viele Bilder! Ich will meeeeeeee(h)r! 

#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hallo Leute,
auch von mir ein Danke an alle die dabei waren. Schön das es wieder so klasse ablief und Petrus ein einsehen mit uns hatte und das Wetter BB + Boots-gerecht gestaltete.
Hoffentlich ist das auch so am *06.11.04*

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos von meinem Bruder, der als Strandläufer auch nicht leer ausging. #h


----------



## Locke (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin Loidde,

man war dat voll in Dazenstadt..äääähh....dorf.
Medo hatte den Grill mitgebracht und nach vollbrachten Aufbau war er auch der erste, der nach Essen schrie!! tz tz tz....

Die Einweihung meines Bellys war doch erfolgreich, nach einigen Tipps und Bemerkungen konnte nichts mehr schiefgehen. Genügend Boardies waren auf dem Wasser, das Wetter brachte Ententeich, also für mich kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, ins tiefe Nix zu gucken. 

Da ich nicht die "richtigen" Gummiköder dabei hatte (zu kleine,falsche Farbe),habe ich später mit ner Springerfliege doch noch ca 10 Dorsche landen können. 2 verwertbare waren dabei! Ergo, die Fliege gehört ab sofort in die Köderkiste.

Das Treffen war genial, sehr viel zu gucken und quatschen, viele Leutz, sowat darf man nicht verpassen!



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Stephan, dass DU und nicht Locke (  ) gekeschert hast ..nur DAS hat die schönen Fangfotos ermöglicht!


Wo warst Du Weichei eigentlich??? Zu müde, so früh aufzustehen???? paaah...Steelhead hätte sicherlich ne Menge Freude daran gehabt, in meinen Kescher zu springen! Jawohl!!!

So wie es aussieht, bin ich am 06.11. nicht dabei, Schade.
Have fun Jungs!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Broesel (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

JosiHH,
Stühle etc. kommen unter Boardies eigentlich nicht weg. Die Sachen werden eben nur "zwischengelagert". Ich wollt den Stuhl nicht einsam und alleine zwischen den vielen Brandungsanglern stehen lassen. Dann wäre er vielleicht wech...

DetlefB,
bist nächstes WE auch mit anne Küste? Oder jemand, der den Hocker überbringen kann?

Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf.... :k  |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Mädels

Das hat mir gestern total gut gefallen!!! #6 
War dank der netten Boardies und der hervorragenden Forumskultur wirklich ein "Super-Ostsee-Treffen".

Das Wetter war zwar nicht wunderschön, aber es war einigermaßen trocken und zum Fischen bestens geeignet. Die Fische waren auch nicht wie doll hinter den Ködern her, aber als Schneider musste glaube ich niemand nach Hause gehen. Ich fand das echt richtig gut. "Danke" an alle Beteiligten.


Auch noch eine kleine Fotonachlese...

Vossi legt gaaaaaaaanz stark los






Vossi & Stephan beim fachsimpeln






Mike hilft Achim bei der Erstbesteigung eines Belly Boats






Datt macht Achim Spass!






JosiHH und DetlefB hatten Glück auf Klieschen







Sorry für die beschissenen Qualität #c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fishbox schrieb:
			
		

> aber als Schneider musste glaube ich niemand nach Hause gehen


doch ich,  :c immer und ewig.  |bla:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich,  immer und ewig.


  #c  verstehe ich jetzt nicht Jörg....oder hast Du etwa diesmal keine Wurst abbekommen - so wie ich  ;+ 
  :q


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

War ein klasse Nachmittag, obwohl wir nur zum "Hund baden" gekommen sind.
Nächstes WE wird dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder einer der Ruten ausgepackt.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				vossi schrieb:
			
		

> verstehe ich jetzt nicht Jörg....oder hast Du etwa diesmal keine Wurst abbekommen


doch doch warn ja wieder legger die Würschte. Aaber.........
is eben nich meine Ecke. Ich zeig morgen mal wie es auch gehen kann. 



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes WE wird dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder eine der Ruten ausgepackt.



... deine oder die vom Hund?  :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ich bin auch Schneider geblieben - aber als guter Guide hält man sich ja auch zurück   #h 

Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## vaddy (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moinsen!

Es war mein erstes AB-Küstentreffen und ich fand's echt super.
Netterweise durfte ich mich über das WE beim Mod einnisten...
Er hatte ein Herz für Nordtiroler!!!  
(Danke nochmal Timsen! Hoffe Deine Darmtätigkeit hat sich wieder normalisiert...)
Leider konnten wir mit Timsen, Maddin, Zotti und Hotte nichts zur Fangstatistik außer unpassenden Kommentaren beisteuern.

An dieser Stelle nochmal  |schild-g 
zur super Steelhead Andreas!!!
Feines Ding!!!!!

Sensationell fand ich vorallem die Bellyparade im Nebel!!!
Am Strand war nicht so'n Gedränge...

Wetter war O.K., das Grillgut hat gemundet, die Fischerei hat Spaß gemacht und ich habe nette Leute kennengelernt.
Hut ab wer einen auf hat!!!
War echt Klasse!!! |jump: 

Ach ja, ein paar Pics hab ich auch noch gemacht...

Bis denne


----------



## vaddy (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Drei Stück pack' ich noch dazu...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Timsen bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung  :q  :q 
Ging denn später noch was bei Euch ??
oder war das Alles diesmal nix  ;+


----------



## vaddy (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Diggler

Neee, da ging noch einiges.....
Wir haben noch jede Menge für die Rubrik HARDCORE FLYFISHING getan.
In D. war kein Wind, aber jede Menge Restdünung (genau wie Du gesagt hattest). Trotzdem gingen wir bei....
Obwohl die Wellen teilweise "brusthoch" waren, hielten wir tapfer durch und konnten auch noch einige Dorsche fangen.
Die meisten hatte Medo!!!
In so'ner Brandung mit der Fliegngerte und das auch noch im Dunkelen.
Da ging nicht mehr viel danach....
Waren alle fertig mit der Bereifung!!!
War trotzdem GOIL #6


----------



## Truttafriend (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Timsen bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung




 ;+  ;+  ;+  Ich hab doch ne Hose an?! #c  versteh ich nicht :q 

In Mörderdünung (man taten mir die Klütten weh...) ging noch etwas Surfdorsch.

Goiles Treffen #6


----------



## Rausreißer (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Mensch Leute 
War das nicht ein geniales Treffen. :l 
Ich bin zwar erst am frühen Nachmittag aufgeschlagen aber, es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
Alles voller Boardies: BB-Kapitäne, Strandläufer und Fliegenfuchtler, einfach unglaublich und wie immer alle mit ganz viel guter Laune.

JosiHH und DelefB hatten die größten Seeringelwürmer mitgebracht die ich ja gesehen habe. (Wo bleibt das Foto?)
Es gab bannig was zu sehen und jede Menge interessante Klönrunden am Strand. |bla: 

Delef, Danke noch mal fürs mitnehmen auf dem grauen Gummitender, da bleib man ja nie Schneider. #6 

Medo ,der alte Tüdelkopf hatte sein Fliegenstöcke zu Hause zu gelassen, na der Grill war ja auch wichtig.
So kam  die Kampfente in den Genuß meine nun nicht mehr neue Grey´s einzuweihen, was Ihm mit neun Dorschen auch gut gelang.
„Puh zum Glück keine Mefo“ hab ich nur sagen können, und dabei gezwinkert, was man natürlich am Telefon nicht sieht.  


Vielen, Dank an Fischbox und auch an alle die soviel Equipment geschleppt hatten, insbesondere an Stokker und die vielen  SüdBoardies, man was für ne Anfahrt… aber war doch nur genial oder…
 #6 
Grüße,
Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Waldi (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Muß ja toll gewesen sein!
Und nun alle mal die Utensilien durchgucken, alles wieder auf Glanz bringen, neu vertüdeln und ab am 27.11. nach MeckPomm - denn da geht auch die Strandparty mit openend ab.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Medo (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> was Ihm mit neun Dorschen auch gut gelang.


 na was soll ich nun sagen#c 

nachdem unser Timsen zum eierklatschenden Sado mutierte und ich versuchte die wellen zu brechen, indem ich einfach mal stehen blieb hatte ich meine 9" beisammen.

tja leudde... ich hatte die schnauze wirklich voll
:c :q , denn irgendwie war die dünung zu hoch oder meine gehhilfen zu kurz...

desto höher, desto nass...

und nur die harten ........

ach schatzi... ich muss dir ehrlich sagen... deine koch und grillkünste sind unschlagbar#6 

nur mit dem anbieten als *standgebläse* für die *breite masse *haste mich nen wenig enttäuscht|bla: 

aber was solls... nachdem ich gernots knüppel in die hand nehmen durfte
und nen paar peitschenhiebe umsetzen konnte... habe ich ja doch noch nen höhepunkt erreicht.

am kommenden wo.end. können ich und das dreibein ((nicht der liebe triumph)
sondern das gerät aus stahl) leider nicht dran teilnehmen:c 

tja stephan..... so nen guide...der sollte auch sein dreibein führen können:q 

wie kann man so einen ansetzen#c , das die saison hinüber ist ;+ ;+ 
alles gute an deine holde und auch für dich#h


----------



## Rausreißer (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Meine Rute hat Dir wohl gefallen Jörg, gelle?
So eine Entjungferung ist ja auch ein besonders Erlebnis, schade das ich nicht dabei war. Ich hoffe Du warst gut zu Ihr. |uhoh: 

Klüttenschauckeln in einer dünnen atmungsaktiven Watthose war in der Dunkelheit
bestimmt mit kurzen Positionsquicken gekoppelt.  :q  :q  :q 

Schade, da ist mir wohl echt was entgangen.

Gernot #h


----------



## Broder (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Moin,
das waren ja ganz optimale Angelbedingungen - sogar Nebel!
Hätte mich nicht gewundert wenn einer ne silberblanke Monstermefo mit ner Handlandung zur Strecke gebracht hätte - puhhhh das ging ja nochmal gut 
...was hätte ich mich sonst geärgert das ich nicht konnte wegen Geburtstag kurz vor der dänischen Grenze
@ Trutta - Vaddy : Also wenn ihr schon nichts fängt - dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen das die alle gerade auf den Kiesbetten liegen - oder?
 |wavey:


----------



## detlefb (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem unser Timsen zum eierklatschenden Sado mutierte
> ....aber was solls... nachdem ich gernots knüppel in die hand nehmen durfte
> und nen paar peitschenhiebe umsetzen konnte... habe ich ja doch noch nen höhepunkt erreicht.



Hmmm, das das ist ja die absolute OberSauerei!!!!!!
Und das von der Hilfs-Ferkelfahndung.... unglaublich...


----------



## detlefb (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Rute hat Dir wohl gefallen Jörg, gelle?
> So eine Entjungferung ist ja auch ein besonders Erlebnis, schade das ich nicht dabei war.
> Gernot #h



Aber Medo schrieb, er hatte deinen Kn..... in der Hand gehabt.
Das hast du nicht mal gemerkt????  :q  :q


----------



## detlefb (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier noch ein paar "Fundsachen... kleinen blauen Hocker.



Brösel Du der Held!!!! #6 
Ich hatte das ERbstück schon abgeschrieben, als wir zurück kamen ´kam sowas wie , tolle ost....... Angelkollegen in den Sinn.
Naja, die Gedanken sind frei....
Herzlichen Dank für deinen Einsatz.
Ich schließe mich mal die Tage mit JossHH kurz, irdendwie las ich er wollte am 6.11 auch wieder dabei sein. Das wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Salmonelle (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

so, nu kann ich auch noch ne Kleinigkeit beitragen,
Ich war ja mit Landy schon nen Tag vorher  am Dazendorfer Strand, und da hat der doch das erste mal sein BB im Salzwasser ausgeführt.
1-A-Haltung über und unter Wasser!


----------



## Salmonelle (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

...außerdem wars mal wieder ein tolles Event, das meinem langen Wochenende mal wieder die Krone aufgesetzt hat.
Und wenn man ne digi mal schnell unter Wasser hält, auf den Auslöser drückt und schnell wieder hochholt und  umgehend trocken legt, kommen solche Dinger dabei raus

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Geile Fotos Horst. #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich,  immer und ewig.


 .....   #t das ich nicht der Allerhellste bin, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt...das meine Leitung mitunter etwas sehr lang ist wohl auch....diesmal habe ich noch etwas länger - und die Hilfe von Horst - gebraucht  #c 
Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden Jörg........ |rolleyes 
Naja, ein Groschen ist eben kein Düsenjäger  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

...ach ja.... Horst....coole Pix  #6  #r


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Plums Vossi.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Jörg
hast 'ne Bratwurst beim nächsten Treffen bei mir gut  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fastroller (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

ich konnte meine Tastatur nicht finden....daher erst jetzt mein Feedback.

Auf dem Großen Belly von Fastroller wurden 16 Dorsche übergelistet. Davon waren 4 bei 55 cm und 2 um/bei 70 cm. Dazu gesellte sich noch ne Mefo von 41 cm. Fische alle zwischen 4 und 8 Meter.

Die Mefo ( im Schlepp auf 27gr. Möre Silda Rot/Kupfer ) wurde released und hat versprochen nächstes Jahr wieser dabei zu sein...

Ansonsten vielen Dank an meine " Fischbox aus Wahrenholz " für die Organisation und <3 - lichen Dank an Medo`s Dreibein. 

P. S. Machen wir eigentlich wieder ein Treffen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr, so wie neulich am 28.12.2003 ????

Fastroller


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Fastroller

Jau schön so´n großes Belly .... obwohl es nix mehr mit "Belly" zutun hat, ist halt nen Pontoon Boat. Aber Klasse !  #6 

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr kann sich ja noch was ergeben, erstmal ist am *06.11.* wieder ein Treffen.
Sei dabei !! #h


----------



## Fastroller (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Mike, |wavey: 


jau, Ponton Boat, das gefällt mir !

 Ich habe also jetzt ein Ponton Boat mit der Möglichkeit, Passagiere mitzunehmen.....

6.11. ist doch klar !


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,

ich dachte auch schon mal an solch ein gemütliches "Ab-Angeln" drei Tage vorm "An-Angeln"  
Aber wie Mike schon sagte, jetzt ist erstmal der _*6te November*_ dran |laola: 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> P. S. Machen wir eigentlich wieder ein Treffen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr, so wie neulich am 28.12.2003 ????



Ihr seid ja wohl alle total belattet, was?! #d 


 |kopfkrat ....aber an und für sich ist das eine gaaaanz hervorragende Idee!!!! #6  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja wohl alle total belattet, was?! #d


 ja - nee - oder?



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat ....aber an und für sich ist das eine gaaaanz hervorragende Idee!!!! #6 |supergri |supergri


 Schau mal, da sind soooo viele Tage zwischendurch, weil das Fest dies Jahr auf´s Wochenende fällt, also von daher drängt sich der Mittwoch förmlich auf |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: für kommenden Samstag hat nicht zuuufällig jemand ein Paar Flossen und ´ne Weste leihweise *über* ?


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

kennt ihr das gefühl?

man steht vor sonnenaufgang in der ostsee und wirft blech oder fliegen ins wasser, hofft auf einen biss, manchmal passiert es manchmal nicht. aber das ist eigentlich auch egal, man fühlt sich der natur verbunden, hängt seinen gedanken nach, freut sich über den reiher der vorbeifliegt (und ärgert sich über kormorane). 
die sonne geht langsam auf, die enten erwachen und fangen an zu quaken. im ersten licht springen einige forellen (natürlich ausserhalb der wurfweite), aber wer schert sich drum, es ist alles so schön ruhig und friedlich.

*aber dann! stürmt eine unübersehbare masse angler an den strand, schreit und gröhlt, entzündet feuer,macht party, zerstört diese idylle.*

95% der leute, die sich am trand aufhalten sind dort, um die ruhe zu genießen! ich empfinde es als ungebührlich das zu zerstören. wenn man party machen will kann man doch auch in einen biergarten gehn!

sacht mal, schert ihr euch wirklich überhaupt nicht um die gefühle anderer menschen? ich will spass ich geb gas?!?!?

knæk og bræk


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@mutz
 :l Ich hab dich auch lieb!! |smlove2:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dich auch lieb!!


  |evil: 
Da bin nu aber doch etwas eifersüchtig Thomas.
Und das nach unserem ersten gemeinsamen, einsamen Paddelabenteuer  :q  #h


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

ja, dito.

skitt fiske


----------



## Truttafriend (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Vossi betrügst du mich?????

Ich dachte die Sache zwischen uns wäre auf Dauer :l


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

jo, eine gesunde einstellung. kritik zu ignorieren, damit man in seinem selbstwertgefühl nicht angegriffen wird. weiter so, das isses was wir angler brauchen, um uns in der öffentlichkeit zu repräsentieren.


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> aber dann! stürmt eine unübersehbare masse angler an den strand, schreit und gröhlt, entzündet feuer,macht party, zerstört diese idylle.


Also ich habe das nicht als Kritik angesehen, sonder nur als das Ergebnis einer zu blühenden Phantasie !!!
Erlaube dir kein Urteil wenn du nicht dabei warst !

@Vossi : Wenn du mir untreu wirst darfst du nicht mit nach Schweden !


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Erlaube dir kein Urteil wenn du nicht dabei warst !


stimmt da hast du recht! ich war nicht dabei. aber leider hab ich solche events -auch vom anglerboard- schon erleben müssen......


----------



## havkat (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@mutz

Nix gegen Kritik.

Nix gegen das Hinterfragen von Ansichten, Handlungen, etc.

Allerdings ist meine (subjektive) Meinung als Moderator, dass deine Postings reiner Selbstzweck sind.

Über deine Beweggründe kann ich nur Vermutungen anstellen. (Du weißt: "Die Gedanken sind frei." )

Aber das Schöne am "Modeln" ist, dass der Eindruck, den ein Mod von einem Member (aufgrund seiner Postings) hat, schon ausreichend sein kann Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, wenn diese der allg. "Forumskultur" (Du erinnerst dich?), besser gesagt unserer Forumskultur dienen.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder du unterlässt deine Unterstellungen und latenten Angriffe.

Oder du gehst. (Oder wirst gesperrt, geht auch.)

Capice?


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist meine (subjektive) Meinung als Moderator, dass deine Postings reiner Selbstzweck sind.
> Über deine Beweggründe kann ich nur Vermutungen anstellen. (Du weißt: "Die Gedanken sind frei." )


holla, was für ein selbstweck? ich äußere hier nur meine meinung wie jeder andere. das sich die meinungen nicht immer decken liegt wohl in der natur der sache ( 3 angler, 5 meinungen)




			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder du unterlässt deine Unterstellungen und latenten Angriffe.
> Oder du gehst. (Oder wirst gesperrt, geht auch.)
> Capice?


kannt du mir bitte mal sagen, was du mit "Unterstellungen und latenten Angriffe" meinst???
ich hab keinem irgendetwas unterstellt!! und auch keinen angegriffen, sondern nur meine empfindungen zum angeln geschrieben. daraus willst du mir nun einen strick drehen?


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@"Kritikerkrampe"mutz

Trotzdem warst du nicht dabei und deshalb ist es auch ziemlich unklug von Dir sich so weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen. Nun ja, aber wenn Du gerne auf die Fresse fällst- Bitte schön :m 
Ich scheue ganz bestimmt keine Kritik, aber Deine Kritik ist absolut oberflächlich und genau aus diesem Grunde hab ich auch kein Nerv mir über solch unqualifizierte Aussagen den Kopf zu zerbrechen. 

Jetzt mache ich es trotzdem, denn dann weißt Du wenigstens über den Event bescheid, und brauchst Dich nicht weiter herab zu qualifizieren



> schreit und gröhlt, entzündet feuer,macht party, ...



Nur damit du weißt was wirklich los war: Wir haben uns ruhig unterhalten und dabei gemütlich an einem Grill gestanden und manchmal auch ein wenig, ich muß gestehen manchmal auch ein wenig lauter |rotwerden , gelacht.

Mit anderen Anglern (Nichtboardies) und Spaziergängern habe ich mich sehr gut unterhalten und die waren alle positiv angetan von der Veranstaltung. Warum nur, fragt sich Dein kleiner Kopf jetzt bestimmt. Bevor du jetzt irgendwelche Kommentare vor dem Nachdenken ins Board schreibst, sage ich es dir lieber: Wir haben uns so verhalten, dass es kein Anlass zur Kritik gab. Erstaunlich einfache Antwort, oder? Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Ich war dabei, und deshalb weiß ich wovon ich rede. Außerdem ist Dazendorf ein sehr bekannter Strand, an dem man mit vielen Anglern rechen muß. Wer seine garantierte Ruhe haben will, wird sich ganz bestimmt(wenn er clever ist) einen andere Ecke an der großen Ostseeküste suchen, denn es soll angeblich auch noch andere interessante Ecken geben. Dazendorf ist aber auch so groß, dass man mit einem kleinen Fußmarsch an eine  Strandecke fliehen kann, an der man mit Sicherheit seine Ruhe hat.



...und für die Zukunft noch ein kleiner Tipp:

Schalt Dein Gehirn an  bevor Du Dich so kritisch äußerst, oder lass es lieber gleich!


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Vossi 

Ich hab ihn doch nicht wirklich lieb.... :v


----------



## havkat (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@mutz

Ich habe nichts weiter zu sagen.



Doch!

Du kannst mein obiges post als Verwarnung betrachten.


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Schalt Dein Gehirn an bevor Du Dich so kritisch äußerst, oder lass es lieber gleich!


das widerspricht sich.
ohne das gehirn einzuschalten kann man sich nicht kritisch äußern. also hab ich mich nun kritisch geäußert, oder mein gehirn nicht eingeschaltet?
bitte um antwort.


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

so langsam wird es ja richtig lustig. kann mir denn bitte mal einer ganz konkret sagen was ich falsch mache. gegen welche forensregeln ich verstosse....ausser das ich manchmal eine ander meinung habe...aber das ist hier doch wohl nicht verboten, oder????

ich bitte um aufklärung, dann kann ich mich bessern. gern auch als pn, aber lieber hier im forum.

tl


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@mutz 

Ich merke, Du bist mit Deinem Latein am Ende!! :q  :q  :q !!


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Aber Fischbox! 
Du möchtest doch nicht ERNSTHAFT versuchen, Dich/uns vor M*tzi zu rechtfertigen!? Setze Deine Energien doch bitte SINNVOLL ein   

Mir scheint dies der verkrampfte Versuch zu sein, im MeFo-Teil des AB mal richtig für schlechte Stimmung zu sorgen. Ist ja auch einfach zu friedlich hier.    Soo viele Member, die sich nicht streiten! SOOO geht das nicht Kinder! Da muss Streit her!

Aber diese Versuche sind so derartig billig-schlecht-kindlich-niveaulos, dass ich das Einzige tun würde, was solchen Querulanten wirklich weh tut: ignorieren.


----------



## oh-nemo (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam wird es ja richtig lustig. kann mir denn bitte mal einer ganz konkret sagen was ich falsch mache. gegen welche forensregeln ich verstosse....ausser das ich manchmal eine ander meinung habe...aber das ist hier doch wohl nicht verboten, oder????
> 
> ich bitte um aufklärung, dann kann ich mich bessern. gern auch als pn, aber lieber hier im forum.
> 
> tl


Du stänkerst ganz schön rum hier z.B.
Wirfst Wildfremden Personen vor sich nicht Deinen Regeln entsprechend zu "benehmen"
Wenn Du sowiso nur auf "negativ" eingestellt bist wird Dich hier keiner vermissen.
Tschüss


----------



## Gnilftz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ein Schauspieler braucht eine Bühne,
verweigert sie ihm und er wird weiterziehen... 
Und ich meine jetzt nicht Sönke!  :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Und ich meine jetzt nicht Sönke!


Das ist jetzt aber wirklich nett von Dir!    :q 

 #6


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Wirfst Wildfremden Personen vor sich nicht Deinen Regeln entsprechend zu "benehmen"


bitte, wem hab ich vorgeworfen sich nicht nach "meinen" regeln zu benehmen? hab ich überhaupt regeln aufgestellt? ich bezieh mich nur auf den küstenknigge und auf die regeln die überall im zwischenmenschlichen zusammenleben gelten.



> Ich merke, Du bist mit Deinem Latein am Ende


ich kann gar kein latein.




> Angler als quertreibende, ignorante, einfältige, starrsinnige Trolle für die / in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen ebenfalls deine Stärke.


wo hab ich das denn gemacht??


könnte nun bitte iregenjemand die fragen beantworten, die ich gestellt habe? sonst kann ich ja die verwerflichkeit meines handels nicht erkennen.

tl


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Es gibt doch eine bekannte Zeichentrickfigur: Das kleine Ar...loch !
Der sagte einmal zu einem unbeliebten Mitbürger: Drecke Sacke Arscheloche!

Genau das würde ich auch sagen zu "unserem" unbeliebten Kollegen, vorallem wenn er es wagt bei einem unserer Treffen aufzutauchen.

*Der hat bei mir Lokal-Treffverbot auf Lebenszeit !!!!!* |gr:  :v


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Schöne Bilder vom Treffen !
Kommen da noch welche ?


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi liebe Küstenjunkies;

wenn man immer und immer und immer wieder aneckt, könnte man entfernt auf den Gedanken kommen, sich selbst zu hinterfragen.
Gedanken setzen jedoch einen Apparat zum Verarbeiten derselben voraus...

@Marioschreiber: guter Umschwung: leider leider kann ich nicht mit Bildern dienen...war net dabei  #t 
Aber ich habe noch eines vom letzten Mal...  (P.S. ist aber nicht von mir, das Bild wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...)
Übrigens habe ich gehört, dass Du mit Deinem Hund nicht mehr klar kommst und deswegen wollte ich anbieten, dass ich sonst... vielleicht.. also .. ich..ahm...
 :g


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder vom Treffen !
> Kommen da noch welche ?





Jau, eins hab ich noch!!! :m


----------



## Fischbox (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hoppla, da hab ich wohl volles Programm mich aus dem falschen Ordner bedient. |rotwerden 

Sorry, Herr Brösel #t   !


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@Fischbox: was ist eigentlich geworden aus dem ..Etwas was Brösel da ausgebrütet hat...?!


----------



## Salmonelle (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam wird es ja richtig lustig. kann mir denn bitte mal einer ganz konkret sagen was ich falsch mache. gegen welche forensregeln ich verstosse....ausser das ich manchmal eine ander meinung habe...aber das ist hier doch wohl nicht verboten, oder????
> 
> ich bitte um aufklärung, dann kann ich mich bessern. gern auch als pn, aber lieber hier im forum.
> 
> tl



@mutz
nur ein klitzekleiner Auszug aus den Regeln:

"6. Pflichten der Mitglieder

Durch das Klicken des Annahme-Knopfes bei der Registrierung in unserem Forum, wird rechtlich verbindlich versichert, dass hier keine Beiträge veröffentlicht werden, die ...
...belästigend
...sind"

lass uns doch einfach in Ruhe - bitte!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## havkat (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Leude!

Lasst es gut sein!

Das ist das 2. Posting, dass ich wg. beleidigenden Inhalts löschen musste!

Gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Da macht das "Mod" sein wieder Spass !


----------



## Truttafriend (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ mutz



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann! stürmt eine unübersehbare masse angler an den strand, schreit und gröhlt, entzündet feuer,macht party, zerstört diese idylle.






			
				Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Pflichten der Mitglieder
> 
> Durch das Klicken des Annahme-Knopfes bei der Registrierung in unserem Forum, wird rechtlich verbindlich versichert, dass hier keine Beiträge veröffentlicht werden, die
> 
> ...



Wir haben dich mehrmals auf deine Postings obiger Natur hingewiesen!



			
				Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> Den Anordnungen der Moderatoren ist in jedem Fall Folge zu leisten. Dieses beschränkt sich jeweils auf das von dem/der jeweiligen Moderator(in) betreute Unterforum.
> Der Betreiber des Systems behält sich vor, einzelnen Mitgliedern zeitweise oder gänzlich die Schreibberechtigung zu entziehen.



Anweisung Boardmoderator Havkat



			
				Boardmoderator schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Entweder du unterlässt deine Unterstellungen und latenten Angriffe.
> 
> Oder du gehst. (Oder wirst gesperrt, geht auch.)




Nach gemeinsamer Überlegung des Teams verzichten wir auf deine weitere Anwesendheit.

Anglerboardtreffen sind zu einem wesentlichern Bestandteil unser Forumskultur geworden.
Die Zusammenkünfte sind von Boardies iniziert und immer in vorbildlicher Art und Weise abgehalten worden.

Ich wünsche dir für deine weitere Internet-Zukunft viel Spaß und möge sich immer ein einsamer Strand für dich finden.

Truttafriend
Moderator FF & BB
Boardmoderator


----------



## JosiHH (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

So, nachdem die Verschmutzungen der Küsten zurück gegangen sind, zurück zum besten Event der letzten 7 Tage (mindestens).

Wer hat denn nun die Monster Kneifer geknipst? Ich will endlich Bilder sehen.
Hab ich eigendlich schon erwähnt, wie lecker die Fisch-Platte a la S-O-T war (Platte-Dorsch-Platte)?
Sonntag ist dann wohl wieder gemischte Fischplatte angesagt... :q 

Will Samstag in allllller Frühe los und die Morgendämmerung mitnehmen. Dafür gehts aber schon gegen 11Uhr gen Hamburg. Jemand Lust auf Fahrgemeinschaft?

Josi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

.....never see´n good bye !!!! |closed:  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ Trutta
darauf ne Moods und nen Single Malt!  #6 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## oh-nemo (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Timsen #6

Ich muß Tagsüber in den Wald, n büschen Holz machen.
Es wird ja sicher wieder in Ost-Holstein stattfinden,oder?
Sind denn noch Leudde gegen 18-19 Uhr am Beach?


----------



## oh-nemo (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> darauf ne Moods und nen Single Malt!  #6
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko #h


Der Heiko weiss die Feste zu Feiern wie sie fallen :q


----------



## Broesel (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Fischbox: was ist eigentlich geworden aus dem ..Etwas was Brösel da ausgebrütet hat...?!



Mein lieber Sönke, ich muß doch schon sehr bitten. Auch wenn das Ei etwas groß ist..und offensichtlich ein "faules Ei" war...egal, ich werde es bei Gelegenheit, bei einer wilden Strandparty mit gröhlenden Boardies erneut probieren....und überhaupt...  
Sollte es diesmal mit dem Erbrüten, von was weiß ich, nicht klappen werde ich mich an einen gröhlenden Strandvandalen wenden der den Umgang mit Eiern kennt und bitten mir bei der Handhabung der Selbigen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen... |kopfkrat  :q 

JosiHH, laßt uns noch mal Donnerstag abwarten, wie das Wetter wird...vielleicht bin ich mit dabei...


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi,
und damit ist Broesel mal wieder dabei, ne  :q 
BOARDFERKELFAHNDER, ALLE BITTE HERSCHAUEN (zum Glück bin ich keine Petze)



> der den Umgang mit Eiern kennt und bitten mir bei der Handhabung der Selbigen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen...


  

@Samstagsmeeter: das ist echt ein bisschen gemein; aber ich muss am Vorabend leider lange arbeiten, so dass auch ein Frühangeln leider für mich ausfällt..
Na, irgendwann wird es klappen.
Zum Beispiel unter der Woche.. wie zum Beispiel morgen!  #6 
Eventuelle Erfolgserlebnisse folgen in Schrift und ggf Bild!  #h


----------



## Pepe (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Nein Timsen,ein selbstbewusstes Board wie dieses hier braucht doch keine kritischen
Stimmen oder Beiträge zu fürchten.Hier seid Ihr ,finde ich,zu weit gegangen.
Mutz und ein bisschen auch ich wollen doch nur unsere Meinung,zugegeben manchmal provokativ,ins Board stellen.Wollt Ihr denn wirklich nur Beiträge in denen sich Boardies 
gegenseitig für Ihre Fänge gratulieren?
Ich finde das Board ausgezeichnet,weil es endlich mal ein Forum für Diskussion,Widerrede,Überzeugungsarbeit,Interessenabgleich,andere Angelmethoden und nicht zuletzt auch Gleichgesinnte treffen ist!
zerknirschter Gruß Pepe


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Hi,



> Wollt Ihr denn wirklich nur Beiträge in denen sich Boardies gegenseitig für Ihre Fänge gratulieren?


Keineswegs.
Aber es ist ein Unterschied, irgendetwas kritisch zu hinterfragen oder pauschal-verurteilend (ohne sich eine eigene Meinung gebildet zu haben / haben zu können weil man nicht dabei war) mehreren Leuten auf einen Schlag eine "Ohrfeige" zu verpassen.
Und wenn das immer und immer wieder passiert muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn Einem Unmut entgegen schlägt.

Desweiteren frage ich mich, worin der Reiz besteht, Themen "provokativ" zu hinterfragen wenn es auch anders geht.
Und ist Leute-über-einen-Kamm-scheren und immer wieder die gleiche Alle-in-einen-Topf-Werfen-Leier wirklich "kritisch-provokativ" oder nicht schlicht nur billig?

P.S. 
Broesel4Ferkel!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				Brösel schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde ich mich an einen gröhlenden Strandvandalen wenden der den Umgang mit Eiern kennt....


 ....  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat .....aahhhhhh...... |thinkerg: ....MichaelB war gemeint...... 
 |good: 

@ All die mich lieben  :l  :l  Thank You  #h  #h 

P.S.: Probleme mit sog. kritischen Äusserungen hab ich nicht, deshalb auch keine Antworten dazu von mir, da ich mich einfach nicht angesprochen gefühlt habe. So einfach ist das


----------



## Rausreißer (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

also ich habe meine Provokation zu dem Thema Mutz gelöscht,
vielleicht zu schnell. #c 

Leider lesen hier im Board zu viele zu selten die Überschriften der Threads.

Also noch mal: dieses ist ein Thread für Angler die gerne am Meer andere Angler sehen/treffen.

Warum sollte sich hier jemand der total andere Interessen hat hier akzeptiert werden. #c 
Pepe: Du bringst es einfach nicht, klar?!? Mit anderen Worten Dir fehlt soziale Kompetenz.
Mach doch einfach einen eigenen Thread auf und warte da auf Leute die die selben Schwierigkeiten haben wie Du.
Da gibst bestimmt welche.
Hier gehts mehr um gute Laune als um schwierige Fragen.

R.R.


----------



## MichaelB (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .....aahhhhhh...... |thinkerg: ....MichaelB war gemeint.


 Aaaaaaaaaahhh....



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .... P.S.: Probleme mit sog. kritischen Äusserungen hab ich nicht, deshalb auch keine Antworten dazu von mir, da ich mich einfach nicht angesprochen gefühlt habe. So einfach ist das


Also ich kann gar nicht mit Kritik oder gar Ironie, neiiiin, das ist mir nix |rolleyes 
Was genau motz mit seinen dünnen Ergüssen gemeint hatte ist mir allerdings verborgen geblieben #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

also das treffen war super.....

ansonsten lese ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr soviel lückentexte dank der mods...



alles wird gut!


----------



## detlefb (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ja, genau daswar ein Super Treffen!!!!!
ich komm wieder, keine Frage..... nur nicht nächsten Samstag.


----------



## temp (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

*Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für das Land Schleswig-Holstein
*[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-2](LFischG-DVO) Vom 06. November 2002
[/size][/font]
§ 10
Gemeinschaftsfischen
Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Erfassung der Fangergebnisse sind nur im Rahmen traditioneller Veranstaltungen oder zur Erfüllung der Hegepflicht zulässig. Fangergebnisse sind zu protokollieren. Die Protokolle sind den Hegepflichtigen zu übergeben, für den Bereich der Küstengewässer der oberen Fischereibehörde.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Das hört sich doch irgendwie nach mutzigem Gedankengut an ;+ 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AndreasB (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Moin Temp,



			
				temp schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Erfassung der Fangergebnisse sind nur im Rahmen traditioneller Veranstaltungen oder zur Erfüllung der Hegepflicht zulässig.



Boardie-Treffen haben ne lange Tradition   |uhoh: 

Schönen Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Na, das ging ja fix mit dem Sperren

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## detlefb (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				temp schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Erfassung der Fangergebnisse [/size]



ja ja,
 nur lesen können reicht in den meisten Fällen nicht aus.  Man sollte es auch verstehen! 
Oder gab es hier eine "abschließende Erfassung" ????????


----------



## Reppi (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

So Jungs.....endlich habe ich es dem neuen Treiber ausgetrieben......
Hier ein-zwei Bilders.....
Das Bild mit dem Tisch; ja das ist der Tisch, den wir abends laut gröhlend angesteckt haben


----------



## Reppi (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Stephan kurz vor der Entbindung.......


----------



## tmp (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja,
> nur lesen können reicht in den meisten Fällen nicht aus. Man sollte es auch verstehen!
> Oder gab es hier eine "abschließende Erfassung" ????????


du hast wirklich recht. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. oder wurden hier keine abschließende erfassung unter nennung des namens und der maße veröffentlicht?



> Das hört sich doch irgendwie nach mutzigem Gedankengut an ;+


holla das ist kein gedankengut von irgendwem, sondern das in s-h geltende gesetz. kanste hier nachlesen: http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/deutschland/schleswig-holstein/schleswig-holstein.html

edit: man kann doch auch keine verkehrschilder ausser kraft setzen bloss weil es einem nicht gefällt. "warum soll ich an der schule 30 km/h fahren, ist doch kein kind zu sehn?" 
gesetze und vorschriften regeln unser aller zusammenleben, und wer meint sich darüber hinwegsetzen zu können, ist -nach meiner meinung- irgendwie echt aufm falschen dampfer.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				tmp schrieb:
			
		

> du hast wirklich recht. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. oder wurden hier keine abschließende erfassung unter nennung des namens und der maße veröffentlicht?
> 
> holla das ist kein gedankengut von irgendwem, sondern das in s-h geltende gesetz. kanste hier nachlesen: http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/deutschland/schleswig-holstein/schleswig-holstein.html
> 
> ...


Hi Mutz #h


----------



## tmp (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



> Hi Mutz #h


hej oh-nemo |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Ohoh! Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wer gerade in diesem Thema rumakadiert, da befürchte ich fast das gleich jemand gesperrt wird #h  #h  #h  :q !



....hat denn jetzt noch irgend jemand Fotos von den mutierten Kneifern anzubieten?


----------



## havkat (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Okay tmp, oder mutz oder what ever.....

Lass es gut sein, oder du bekommst Post.
Alles klar?


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*



			
				tmp schrieb:
			
		

> hej oh-nemo |wavey:


Du bist ja hartnäckig  #d
Ne Katze hat auch 7 leben,Du schon 3 :q


----------



## havkat (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

Thema wird geschlossen.


----------



## Medo (3. November 2004)

*AW: S(uper)O(stsee)T(reffen) am 30.10.*

@ wer bin ich eigendlich.... wer möchte ich sein.......


ich hoffe man sieht sich nicht mal am strand!!!

und denke daran....  die welt ist nen dorf....

sche.. lückentexte


----------

